# Scottish Girls!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Here we go here's another thread as I can't see the other one.

How is everyone?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

What the heck has been going on -    cant find any threads either 

How are ye'all?

love Yodaxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

A lot of threads have been lost Yoda...

Hey not long for you now eh?...Bet ya getting excited. 

I'm fine. Started the pill last Friday and now waiting for a call off the clinic to say the recipient is ready. 

I hate the waiting game lol.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi to all

wondered if i could join, is anyone at the nuffield glasgow? i am due to got their in next mth so would appreciate any info ro hospital etc.
thanks lindsay1


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Scottish girls,

So glad to be back online, was really lost without the site. Thought I was going to have to go through ma second cycle alone!

Vicki - how you getting on, this waiting is worse than the treatment! I start me nasal spray on Monday (getting worried now so I really can't cope with another BFN)

Take care

Jovi x[br]: 1/08/06, 19:09

just keeping us current girls!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Taking this pill is doing my head in...I've been feeling depressed, fed up (which is not me), and headaches that I can't get rid of regardless of how many painkillers I take. 

I just want to get this treatment over instead of waiting around.

Jovi...So glad you're able to start sniffing.

How is everyone else?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Why do you have to take the pill??    Hope the side effects go hon  

Not long though      Good Luck

Yodaxx


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Well is 6 days past 2 day transfer here for me and I am slowly going nuts let me tell you, I mean how slowly can 2 weeks go past honestly is it possible for days to go backwards!!!!!

Ruthx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi ladies

Lilac - I have just had my first treatment at Glasgow Nuffield.  Not sure how similar our circumstances might be, but would be really glad to share any info with you that might be helpful.  Who is your Consultant?

Ruth - when do you test?

Hi everyone else.

First the site was down, then I have been away for a few days with dh to celebrate my 40th birthday (had et on the morning of my 40th  )

Anyway, my news is that I now have 3 embies on board and will be testing on 11th Aug.  Wish me luck.

Love and luck to you all.

Brenda x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi kenbren

my con is dr yates who i met before when i was pregnant with first son and iui was done at gri, could you tell me what the nuffield is like the opening times etc and what is involved with ivf is it that different to iui and ovulation induction? 
Hope you are well lilac1


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hiya test the real test 13 Aug but I am a pee stick addict and in all truth will probably test from tomorrow morning onwards. Got my 1st BFP at 9 days past 3 day transfer last time.

I am weak I know!! Does anyone know when the Ovitrelle 250 microgram trigger will be out of my system I had it 10 days ago?

Ruthx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Lilac

My con is Dr Conway.  The Nuffield have excellent opening hours - from really early (about 7.30 am) until late (about 8 pm) and are open Saturday and Sunday mornings, although no surgical procedures are done on a Sunday.

Not sure what IUI is like, as I have only done IVF.  However the most common (long protocol) seems to be four weeks or so of down regulating (to wipe out your natural hormonal activity) - either with a one-off injection which lasts a month (which I had) or sniffing twice a day.  After about two weeks or so (usually) you start injecting yourself with your chosen stimmulating drug (I had Menopur) and usually between 11 - 15 days or thereabouts after internal scans and blood tests confirm it is time, you inject HCG and have your egg collection about 36 hours afterwards.  The Nuffield use heavy sedation (and not a general), but this was fine - you are 'asleep' and remember nothing.  The next day is drug free - heaven, you phone up after 10 am to find out how many embryos you have.  The day after they transfer two (up to age 40 years) embryos.  You are then given a test date to do a hpt and you also send in a urine sample to them - viola!

That is obviously the short version - really happy to share more detail if you want to know anything about any particular part of the tx.  Please just ask.

Hope everyone else is well.

Brenda x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

thanks kenbren for chatting too me as i am really worried re the egg collection as with the treatment i had before you just stimm and no egg retrieval just have to have the insemination of the sperm and then wait and see.  Hope that i havent bored you too much.

thanks lilac1


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Lilac

Here is a little more info on egg collection and transfer at the Nuffield.  The egg collection is absolutely nothing to worry about at all.  The medication sedates you completely and just like a general you 'fall asleep' and remember nothing at all about the procedure afterwards.  The whole operation only took about half an hour (although I was out of it) and I was awake straight afterwards (although not everyone is) and chatting to staff.  Your Partner can wait in your nice little private room during the op, which (if it is a he) is when he gives his sample.  As soon as you are awake, they tell you both how many eggs they have managed to collect.  Once you feel up to it, they bring you both a lovely cup of tea and a sandwich.  I told them we would like to book in next time we are in Glasgow for Bed and Breakfast!

We were on our way home within 2 hours of coming out of the operation and I felt really fine.  I was a little sore that evening and the next day - but nothing major at all, paracetamol sorted it out.

The egg transfer was a breeze - almost exactly like having a smear, maybe just a little longer.  Your Partner can get 'gowned up' and come in with you and hold your hand for this part and we had a quick cup of tea afterwards and were on our way home within 30 mins of having the procedure.

All in all, Lilac - I promise, it is nothing to worry about.  It is all over so quickly and then you just have to concentrate on snuggling your little embies in honey.

Good luck - hope that is helpful.  Please ask any other questions you have.

Brenda x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yoda said:


> Why do you have to take the pill??  Hope the side effects go hon
> 
> Not long though  Good Luck
> 
> Yodaxx


They put you on the pill at my clinic so they can manipulate the cycle in with the recipient's. I'm not feeling too bad today.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Doh   Sorry

When do you get egg implanted I bet you are all excited   

Hope everyone else is well  

Lilac - Ken brens account is very similar to mine - really is nothing to worry about - you'll be fine hon  

Ruth we are here if you need to chat.  I know how hard that 2ww is just try and keep busy - fingers crossed for you   do drink plenty of fluids pineapple juice (not from concentrate) and eat at least 5 Brazil nuts a day.

Jovi good luck with the sniffing - hope this is the one  

Luv Joexx


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Im afraid I think its all over for me last IVF I tested positive at 9 days past 3 day transfer and tested today which is 8 days past 2 day transfer and got a negative I dont have sore boobs like last time dont have the tiredness or bloating I had last IVF when I got pregnant.

I just want this over this is our last one and I just need to know for sure its over so we can move on. To be honest I wish we had never had this ivf I wanted the closure of knowing we had pushed ourselves as hard as we could and this ivf has shown up many issues I have like fibroids BUT the last 13 treatments we had were with donor sperm and this was with dh sperm as no donor sperm left in uk so we did icsi with dh sperm. This vastly lowers our chance of success but I felt I wanted to give him a chance. Well big mistake if you had seen how dissapointed my dh was this morning at the bfn it was a look I never wanted to see again after our misscarriage.

I wish we had quit after the misscarriage. I am ok but feel the last 7 years of trying have been the biggest waste of my life and I just want to move on.

Ruthx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ruth - so sorry to hear your story.  You sound devastated, as of course anyone in your position would be.  Not sure that you haven't tested a bit early, though - as all pregnancies are different and unlike the last time, maybe this time you need to test again later on. I have been told to test 13 days post 2 day transfer.  So maybe you could try testing again in another few days.  It doesn't sound to me like you have wasted your time, I know getting a negative is a bit like a mini beareavement and you go through all the emotions - shock, sadness, grief and anger.  At least once you are sure it is a negative, in a while when you have come to terms with it, you will always have the satisfaction of knowing that you pulled out all the stops in trying to achieve your dream and won't have to live with the 'what if' senario.  I know words don't always help that much at times like these, but try to relax and test again in a few days - when did your clinic tell you to test?  You must be strong to have come through all you have been through until now - both as a woman and as a couple, you will get through this whatever the outcome.  Thinking of you - have a big   and let us know how you get on.

Brenda x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ruth...


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ruth dont give up yet its far too early to test

Give it another couple of days then test again

Thinking of you

Alison xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

RUTH,

Hang on in there  

x


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hiya gorgeous, not to mention slightly suntanned, scottish babes

ruth - xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry about being AWOL. Just had so so so so much on my mind and been so so so busy. Result = tears more tears and the foot went DOWN! Toys out the cot, waterworks ON!

So, after much deliberation, DH and I have more or less decided to go for a round of IVF/ICSI in the new year privately. EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!

The good news is that I'm going to cut down to 3 days a week and I have been honest with my boss already and big shock <gasp> surprise he revealed that his baby (now 6 months old) was an IVF baby!!! So the result of the conversation was pretty much me doing what I want, my boss trusting me to do my job and him taking the pressure off completely. I can even work from home if I'm having a really bad day because he said it took them 3 goes to conceive their boy. He was very clear in that he trusts me to get on with my job and let him know when things are not so good, cos he's been there and he doesn't want to give me anything else to worry about.

So, life is really good and really scary and rubbish at the same time. We told DH's parents and they are just being great - I got all my ironing and diy done at the weekend.....result!!!!!

Anyway, what's the news?

<Carol bends over so backside can be kicked very very hard for being AWOL and now not having a clue where everyone is at> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well well well...there you are Carol! 

I was wondering where you got to. I hope you're feeling better now.

Awww it's so nice of your boss to be so understanding what a nice surprise for you.

Well...I'm on the pill now in preparation to start treatment. I'm just waiting for the call now to say my recipient is ready to start.

Good to see you back hunny 

Oh yeah I forgot...







LOL 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

Hi all,

hows things?  I haven't really been about much since the site went down, have been too self absorbed.     I had egg collection on Friday, everything went well, it was quick and painless.    Turns out I had 25 follicles and there was an egg in each follicle.  This along with my elevated E2 levels meant that I was not allowed to continue onto egg transfer and had to have elective freezing, where they freeze the embies after they have fertilised.    

I am really disappointed as I feel fine, no OHSS symptoms, I have no pain and no fluid inside my body cavity but they say as my levels are high (18,555, they don't like above 10,000) and I had so many eggs I am a really high risk and may yet get symptoms. 

I have been to  hospital yesterday and going again tomorrow to check things are fine. Then it will be back to work on Thursday.

On the positive side of things we got 12 fertilised eggs and I am hopeful  I am that we will get our longed for   after FET  in October.

Jovi - not long for you now, your at ninewell as well aren't you ?

Best wishes to all


Red


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Red,

Great result getting 25 eggs, sorry about them not doing ET but I guess they just don't want to risk your health.    for your FET cycle

Yeah I am attending Ninewells, I started my nasal spray yesterday so not long to go to start my injections, something to look forward    I am off in 2 weeks time for a whole month mind you so things aren't that bad!

Hiya to every one else, hope you are all well


Jovi x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello Scottish ladies

Couldn't find you there!

Ruth  - you've tested way too early, hang on in there hun.  Linda from the darling buddies thread didn't get a proper positive result till about 25 days after ET and her wee girl is a few weeks older that Gavin!

Spent all day at our local agricultural show in the rain on our playground fund stand.  Off to dry out!

love Annette


----------



## rsmit02 (Jan 31, 2004)

Well aint that the way pee on a stick (which was a BFN) and your period arrives and yes trust me Ive tried to convince myself it is just late implantation but its not I have fresh red full flow period and cramps from hell!! I will keep on with my progesterone suppositories till Beta on Sunday but it is pointless.

We are really really gutted but relieved in a way it was our final treatment and relieved it is all over at last and I can get off the IF rollercoaster. We have tried everything and all it has given us is a sniff of pregnancy and then devastation.

My sister has been amazing mid her own pregnancy she has been an angel and is chatting away to me about our move to the usa and how much she cant wait for us to come. She is also telling me all about her plans to be our surrogate, she has had councelling, she has sourced a sperm bank which will ship to her house and got her gynae doc to agree to sign the form for the bank to release the sperm for her use.  She has found a cheap ovulation stick site and is busy apologising she cant do it for us sooner than next August because she is pregnant already!!!!! What a wonderful person she is truly I know you all can appreciate what her offer means to us it means hope, a future, our family. My mum and dad and whole extended family are all behind us in the surrogacy plans and understand what we are doing, I feel so loved and cared for by my family and that means the world.

Good luck to all the other 2wwers I just hope my BFN means a BFP for someone else who does not have the same way to move forward as us and who needs this more than we did.

Ruthx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Oh Ruth I'm so sorry   

Joiv x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Ruth...I'm so sorry flower


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh Ruth, so sorry to hear your news.  It is humbling as well to read how generous you are to others, even in the middle of your disappointment.  So sorry this was not your time.  How wonderful, though that you recognise how loved and valued you are.

Thinking of you.

Brenda x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

So sorry Ruth

XX


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh ruth - I'm so so so sorry. 

Your sister sounds like an absolute gem though,and I hope you can take some comfort from her. 

Look after yourself. 

Hey up everyone else. Quick one just to give you all a kiss - XXXXXXXXX


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi to all

Ruth,  hope that you are coping with it all,  although have to admit that i would find it hard!!  

Hope that all is well with everyone else and keeping fingers crossed for you kenbren.

Not much to say really still waiting on my apointment at the nuffield glasgow, so going on a cruise next tuesday for a week in the meanttime so cant wait.  My wee boy will just love it as hes mad on boats and the water, got to  keep him away from the rails or he will be jumping in oops!!

Love and best wishes to all

lilac1


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

hiya, everyone just a wee post to keep us current!

Hope you are all well

Jovi x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.

Not good news for me, I'm afraid - BFN  

However, you would not believe how positive I feel.  Did all my 'negging out' on Wednesday and Thursday and by today I was calm and then have been really fired up.  I think it is the waiting bit that I can't stand.  Have cleaned the whole house from top to bottom and have applied for two new jobs!

Now that I know it is a BFN that I am dealing with, I feel like I can get on with some of the stuff that we have had to put off making decisions about for the last five months or so.  So - a new job for me is first on the Agenda (the way I have been treated this week has been really dreadful and they do know about my tx and they knew I was on the second week of my 2ww - two of the women at work have been absolutely horrible) - and then lose some weight, get fit and try again in about 6 months.

But first - a hot bubble bath and a HUGE glass of red wine   

So glad the waitings over and I can make some decisions and move our lives on.  My time will come - I will be a mummy.

Thanks so much girls for all the support - made the whole thing so much easier.

Well done to those who have been successful, hugs to those who have not and fingers crossed for those still waiting.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi kenbren
Sorry re the bfn but you know, what these things can only make us stronger and more determined with the challenges that life throws at us and im sure that with youre next tx you will ave a big fat positive.  Hope that you are successful with youre job interviews and can sock it to those horrid women you work with at present.

So heres a toast to you and the future CHEERS
LILAC1


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry 

Kenbren  

Wishing you all the best for the future.  Never give up............

Take Care of you

Luv Yodaxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

kenbren

so sorry about your BFN  

Take care of yourself

Jovi x


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Brenda - so sorry to hear about your BFN. Glad to hear you're putting your feet up - and it's ok if you feel like this -> 

Ruth  - hows you? Hope that you've been treating yourself to something nice this weekend doesn't matter if you feel like this ->  for a while cos you deserve to be a little cheesed with the world just now. Just you take your time. 

Hi Yoda, MrsR, Lilac, Jovi, Red and anyone else I've missed (a highly likely option - sorry   )

I'm off on hols on Friday, so might not be around much. But thinking of you all. Take care. 

Cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Carol

Have fun.  Hope there are no delays for you  

Be good 
xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to say thanks for all the messages of support. Have had a nice weekend and still feeling really positive.

Also - Carol, have a ball onyour hols.

Love and luck to you all.

Brenda x[br]: 13/08/06, 21:51Hi Girls

How are you all?

Just to keep us current.

Brenda x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry Brenda hunny


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi Scottish girls, sorry to hear about your BFN its a terrible time, one minute your on a high then its rock bottom, just got to pick your self up and fight on. I never got that far, went out to Istanbul to start treatment and on first day they discovered a hugh hydrosalpix, that they said has been there for a while. they said that they were sure thats what has been causing my fails and prob what caused the miscarriage in June. I was devastated but then thought well its quite positive as i know now the reason, had to stay in Istanbul for 10 days as could not get flight. Got home made appointment at Glasgow and went there yesterday. They scanned me and guess what they could not see the hydros i could have screamed i had it all planned get the tubes removed and then go for more ivf. i have to go back in 2 weeks for another scan. came home and emailed the Dr in Istanbul he said i def do have them but its day 3 of my period and not the best time to look for them, its best mid cycle so hope they see them next scan, but Glasgow said the best time is during your period talk about being confused my head is up my bum


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi ladies

Ruth & Brenda so sorry to hear about your BFNs.  

Buster - nothing worse thatn specialists who conreadict each other!  Hope you get it all worked out.

Just had a letter in from ARI.  They are upgrading their lab in the new year and it sounds like only NHS funded tx will go ahead for about 6 months and these are being transferred to Dundee.  We had hoped to do a FET but it looks like that's out of the question - Dundee is just not convenient (read expensive!!) for me to travel too.  I'll have to give them a ring and find out properly. 

love Annette


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Ladies  

KP - sorry things are at a standstill for you - hope you can find an alternative.

Buster - you poor thing, how confusing - so many highs and lows, hope it all works out.

Hello everyone else.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well and enjoying the weekend

Jovi x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Just letting you know I've had my planner. I start D/R 29th August, and then if everything goes to plan EC on 25th September ET on the 27th.

Can't wait to get off this flamin pill  

Hope everyone is ok.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Vicki

Great news - bet you are glad to have a definite 'programme' at last.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Be lucky!

Brenda x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Yeah Vicki

Cant wait for you to get started  its soooo exciting    -All the very best hon

Keep us posted

Good Luck 

Luv YodaXX


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

goodluck Vicki will keep everything crossed for you    . Well i am going for second option, going to see my GP to see if they will refer me to a gynaecologist at my local hospital, see if he will get rid of these bloody tubes   . just off night shift cant keep my eyes open but appointment at 0920 so trying hard to stay awake. have printed off the emails from Istanbul to take with me. So will see what she says but also going back up to Glasgow on the 29th for another scan. i want it done yesterday, thats my trouble no patients, but i am getting on was 35 last month  . Will let yous know how it goes, think i will just go in and scream GET THESE GOOD FOR NOTHING TUBES OUT    . but prob end up getting sectioned


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Cheers for the good luck and best wishes girls.

Only 8 days to go now....Ooooooh scary  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi ladies

Vicki - great news!  Only a week to go now.

Buster - hope your appointment went well and you managed to stay awake!

Feeling very virtuous today - I'm spring cleaning our bedroom!  Haven't had the bed away from the wall since we put it there - I swear I could roll up the dust!  Best get on with it while Gavin is asleep.

love Annette


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

hi folks,

How has everyone been?

Going to Ninewells on Thursday for baseline scan and if all is well, I will be starting my injections on Friday! Getting nervous now, just think this time next month I could be pregnant!  

Good luck to everyone ttc this month and a big   to everyone else

Jovi x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all  

Just thought I'd pop in and post on the Scottish thread again (been locked out the site recently after it was down and only just back).

Vicki, all the best for the treatment keeping everything crossed for you. Best of luck   

Same to you too Jovi, hope all goes well   

Buster hope they make a decision for you one way or another so you can progress with your treatment plans. 

Brenda, Ruth hope you're both doing ok.

Regards to all

Maz x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello girls. went to GP yesterday she is a new doctor female and young. She was very understanding not like some of these old fossil GPs   . So she agreed to send of for an appointment with the gynaecologist    . so i just have to wait now. Going back up to Glasgow on the 29th. But past 2 days been feeling really blotted have fat tummy  . So i as wondering do you think these hydrosalpinx get bigger at different times of the month  . Hope they see them next week. They must be there as i feel that if they had been small the clinic in Istanbul would not have done there self out of all that money, i feel they must be bad or they could have just carried on with the treatment and i would never have known. so fingers crossed for the 29th.
good luck to yous what ever stage yous are at just now


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Buster, good news that your GP was listening and has sent off for an appointment for you. Hope all goes well for the 29th   

Hope everyone else is well.

Maz x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Girls


Have been AWOL due to computer playing up, went onto chat room last night and then computer crashed.

Sorry Vicki was in the middle of talking to you as well.

Well back up GRI on the 30th August to start D/R this was after I had a fight with them.

They bummed me out starting again in June due to holidays when I would be due surgery in July.  When I phoned in July got the same story and was assured this would not happen in August when I phoned in August was told that they were fully booked until I said this had been done twice to me before and was assured it would not happen again, do not know if it has to do with my NHS region.

Anyhoooo I am on the second round again, roll on the 30th.


Looking forward to plenty of chats.

Ali


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi Ali i had the same prob with GRI payed the money and was told to phone when AF arrived did this in Feb was told they had no scan slots to fone next month foned in march told the same  . Then i cracked up because they were going to try and cancel me in may but after howling and crying down fone and demanding my money back they managed to fit me in   . 
Well good luck for the appointment am up the day before you, on the 29th not for treatment just for a scan.
will keep my fingers crossed


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi girls,  Hope you are all well and enjoying the nice weather we are having today.

I am just back from baseline scan and start my injections tomorrow night. so glad e/thing is going good so far, had mini panic last couple of days that nasal spray wasn't working  

hope you are all well

Jovi x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I got 5 days to go until I start D/R...I'm sooooo scared


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Vicki,

    and    

Scary isn't it  

You will be fine, good luck hope all goes well  

Jovi x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Good luck Vicki and Jovi!

love Annette


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Good luck from me too . Lots of      &      to you both keep us updated on how you're getting on.

Maz x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww cheers you lot


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Jovi and Vicki

Thinking of you both - good luck girls, let us know how things are going.  Fingers crossed for you both and sending loads of    

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Brenda,

    Thank you 

Hope you are well

Jovi x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hello Scottish Lasses

Just popped on to wish Vicki and Jovi luck - hope all went well

Love Yodaxx

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

best of luck girls will say a wee prayer for yous sending you's              
i am back at glasgow ACS on tuesday will keep yous posted


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllo! Just wanted to add my good luckness to Vicki and Buster and well lets face it EVERYONE!!!!

How exciting. Very quick cos I'm getting the ironing done.....and was feeling a bit nosey.

Will write longer post soon. In the meantime, consider all the gorgeous scottish girls well and truely cuddled!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx[br]: 27/08/06, 13:59Sorry - me again. Just wanted to check how many other sad gits are in love with x factor and will join me in chatting about the randoms who end up on it. Just about to watch it on replay......someone join me pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeee!

Actually - hows about a ff band / group audition - all band names gratefully received although I quite like the sound of "The Baby Makers". Vicki on backing vocals, me on lead guitar (always fancied a guitar thing even though I learnt to play the flute!), Yoda on drums - she needs a seat!, and no other than Jovi as lead singer as she clearly spends a lot of time singing! All other band members welcome........shut up Caroline......OK I'll get me coat......[br]: 27/08/06, 14:09Actually I quite like the idea of a Robert Palmeresque band with lbd's and RED lippy and ohhhhhhhhhhhh can I get to smack a tambourine off my ass?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Carol

Welcome back - cant wait to hear about your hol.....   when you get back up to date with things I hate the washing which needs done when you get back though. All the mail, shopping etc.  How are things??


I used to play drums had my own kit and everything - sounds good to me!  

I missed X factor on sat - really annoyed anyone know if there are any replays on sky- I dont have the plus yet...

Buster - good luck to you

Hope Vicki and Jovi well and everyone else so many of us now...

Love YodaXXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't worry Yoda that's the whole point of ITV2, endless repeats of X Factor     It's been on all morning and I'm sure it's on this evening and then repeated on Fridays too!! Personally I've been hooked on High School reunion over the past 8 weeks, gutted that it's now finished. Keep forgetting that X factor is back on so will have to get into this series now. I so hated Shane last time, I was rooting for Andy!!

Hoe everyone is well.

Maz x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Maz 

I keep forgetting you are on this thread too - sorry hon..  

Thanks for info - I'm going to watch tonight then - fab

Hope you are well#

YodaXXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yoda,

No worries, I've only just rejoined the thread after my down time. Hope I've given you the right info now and that X Factor is on tonight!! They definitely do repeat it on a Sunday.

Caroline, I love the idea of the band. I can't play a thing though and am tone deaf. I can do the red lippy and hitting the tambourine off the  though. Mine's a big enough target so I won't miss    

Hi Jovi & Vicki, hope you are both ok and excited about treatment. Got everything crossed for you.

Buster, Ali hope all goes well at GRI next week.

Hope everyone else is well (Brenda, Annette and anyone else I've missed).

Best go and cook something for dinner I suppose.
Maz xx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening girlies


Not long for us all now - Buster and Vicki good luck for tomorrow.

I am up on Wednesday,bring it on, so excited.

Just start my first sell on Ebay, bought plenty but never sold.

Anybody going to the meet at Glasgow University next week?

ALI


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Ali just noticed you too have a blocked tube is it a hydro?? I also have had multi fails and when i went to Istanbul in July thats when they were diagnosed, and my treatment was cancelled   .Dr in Istanbul said he was 98% sure thats what caused my fails and my M/C in June.Were you advised to get them removed??  
well i am back at GRI this afternoon to see if they will get rid off them. Dr urman in turkey said i am throwing money away having treatment with them still there. I was sad and disappointed at the time when cancelled as i was half way around the world in search of my miracle, but now i feel its a positive as i now know why i had been failing. Yours might be different, but wanted you to know as it was not mentioned at the GRI, so i am a bit upset at them   .
Anyway better go and get ready for my appointment and keep fingers crossed that they see them today and arrange to whip the buggers out


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi to all

I have just got back from hols which were a bit of a nightmare as mum broke her hip and is in a clinic in palma having had a hip repacement and when i phoned dh to tell him this i found out fil had died so what a real emotional rollercoaster.

Anyway i am still waiting to hear from the nuffield and have chased up my notes from the gri and apparantly they were out of cons secretaries on the 8th of august and that he probably has them in his briefcase!  Just as well its the same cons i will be seeing, so looks as if it maybe october before we begin the ivf.

Buster why would a blocked tube stop you from conceiving if its ivf or have i got the wrong end of the stick?  and what is a hydro? sorry for being so ignorant.

Anyway love and good luck to all

lilac1


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.

We have had our post unsuccessful ivf meeting with consultant and he has advised ICSI next time (although I am a bit puzzled, as we have no male factor and I understood this to be the reason for ICSI - at nearly a grand more for the ICSI we want to be sure this would increase our chances), anyway there is hope.

Lilac - poor you, honey you have had a rough time!  Sending you a   and hoping things get back on track for you soon.  Who will be your con at Nuffield?  We are with Dr Conway.

Fingers crossed for all of you having/about to start treatment and hello to everyone else.

Love and Luck to you all.

Brenda x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hydrosalpinx is a water tube, fallopian tube that fills with fluid the fluid fills up then can surge out this can flush the embryos away, also has been found that the fluid is toxic to embryos and can cause M/C. the bearer of bad news me  .
Well it never went so well today it was not consultant i saw but an understudy, she said she could not see the hydros. she said the laparotomy i had in 1997 showed that my tubes were severely deformed and enlarged but no mention of hydros then. I said well i no you cant see them but we no they are knackered so i want them out before i pay for anymore treatment, i will have to talk to the consultant, can i get a HSG scan i will have to talk to the consultant. will you look at the scan from Istanbul ans guess what its lost.
I felt like that advert sorry new customer's only sorry new customers only   . any way cant wait on the NHS (my employers of the last 17 years) doing anything so have emailed Ukraine for price for salpinectomy the saga continues


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Buster so sorry that things didn't go well today at the appointment   can't believe they are saying you don't have them now and have lots the details from Istanbul to boot!! Don't give up nagging them to get this all sorted for you. I quite agree with you not wanting to part with another penny until they can assure you they have the right diagnosis and treatment plan in place that will give you the best chance of acheiving your dream. Give em hell girl  

Brenda, I'm surprised too that they've suggested ICSI for you. I though that was used for MF too. If IVF worked for you up to the point of implantation then I don't see what advantage ICSI would be. It doesn't guarentee better quality embryo's and as we all know the grade doesn't really matter in terms of whether you get a BFP or not. I'd check the ICSI boards to see what the ICSI girls say about this.

Lilac, so soory about your recent troubles. I replied to you on your other thread a coupke of days ago. Hope you and DH are coping ok  

Hope everyone else is ok too. How's the D/R going so far Jovi and Vicki? Thinking of you both and keeping everything crossed

Maz x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Buster,  I am so sorry things didn't go as planned at your appointment, someone needs a   that's for sure, hope you get it sorted soon.  

Hi to everyone else  (sorry not used this one before and kind of liked it!)

Well back to Ninewells on Friday to see how my lovely follicles are getting on, so hope they have grown loads and I have nice fat quality eggs! (not hoping for much am I  )

Take care 

Jovi x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

morning girls been up since crack of dawn on my day off mind is to active. got an email from Ukraine guess how much for the op £400 unreal. and there IVF is only £700. There are a few girls on FF who have been there one who is having triplets. Anyway seriously considering it. But first going to phone the gyn secretaries and see how long till i get an appointment and how long the waiting list for this kind of op is. have given up hope of GRI doing it after the new customers only scenario   . DH and DS who are both Psychy nurses i think are scheming to get me sectioned they think i have lost the plot   . got word form Dr in Istanbul who said he would rather i went there its £1500 there which is still good but then flights and accommodation it would eat into my IVF money so will just have to go behind the metal curtain   .
Vicki thinking about you hope all goes to plan   
and all the rest of yous wonderful girls good luck in  your journey
Kim


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Buster - hope you get something sorted soon hon.   

Jovi - Good Luck for Friday  

Vicki is it your b/day today ??    have a lovely time - hope all is still well with you  

Hi to carol, maz, lilac, kenbren alison - everyone good luck  

Love Yodaxx 

I know this is really random but I cannot believe how dark it is becoming @ nights feel like Autumn already!   come back sun!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Yoda...My birthday is tomorrow...you haven't got long now till mini Yoda makes an appearance I bet you're sooooo excited!!  

Awww Kim...thanks for thinking about me. Not too bad at the moment after having the Prostap. I'm just glad I don't have to inject every day.

Hellooo to everyone else and hoping treatment is going well whichever stage you're at.

Love and Stuff

Vicki x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello Ladies

Lilac adn Buster      Think you both need lots.

Jovi - good luck tomorrow

Vicki -   for tomorrow  have a good day!

Hi to everyone else.

I've reread my letter from ARI and it looks like FET might be a possibility in the new year.  Just depends if we can afford it I think.

Off to find a suitable dress for the Robert Palmer band audtions, Carol!

love Annette


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Ok Sorry Vicki

send you 34 bubbles for 2 morrow - you dont look 34 my dear                                    

Happy Birthday when it comes

Luv JoeXX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww thanks for the bubbles hunny...To be honest at the moment I don't feel 34 I feel more like 94!

Oh the joys of IVF eh?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just popped on to say   Vicki (in 6 minutes time). Have a great day and look on the bright side another year older but no injection tomorrow   Hope your doing ok on the d/r

Hope everyone else is well too.

Maz x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning Ladies


Wednesday went okay just waiting for AF to make an appearance.

Going out for alcohol and a meal with workmates straight from work tonight so looking forward to that.

Buster you are sure going through the mill, I do not know if I have a hydro or not.  My blocked tubes were found after I had 9 months of Clomid and 3 IUI's and then they thought oh we will do a lap and dye.  NHS!!! My family are certain the doc knackerd my tubes after my last D/C as I have never got pregnant again, but we will never know.


Vicki how you getting on with the D/R? When are you back for your first scan?  I am up on the 13th Sept all being well.


Have a nice weekend ladies

Ali


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

well  got a phone call last night from DR Yates at the Glasgow royal infirmary, they are going to do no further treatment for me, due to the fact they cannot see the hydros. I asked about the possibility that the hydros were seen in turkey as i was stimming at the time and have read numerous research papers suggesting this can happen. but it doesn't happen in Glasgow even though i have scans of a large hydrosalpinx on my left fallopian tube. also they will not give me a hsg scan. i am really upset..Thankyou GRI for your support .
so have to look at plan B. Phoned the gyn secretary and left a message yesterday, she called me back this morning and i told her the saga and explained if i was to wait for months i would go to Ukraine also told her i was a staff nurse for the nhs, she said there was a 26 week waiting list to See Dr then could be months if he decided to carry out the op. I said i really could not wait this long, she said she would look into it and phone me back. she just phoned and said the Dr is going to look at my case on Monday and see if he will see me urgently. oh god i hope so fingers crossed. the secretary was lovely and very helpful. but we will just have to hang on. but going to continue with Ukraine plans just in case i need to go to plan c


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

BUSTER,  That was really nice of GRI    Fingers crossed for Monday for you and hope the Dr sees you asap  

Vicki      

Ali, enjoy your night out don't get to drunk  

I am just back from my response scan and I have 11 follies between 10 and 14mm and 5 just below 10mm, so having to wait for telephone call from Ninewells to see if I require to go back on Monday for another scan or just go for E/C on Tuesday so fingerscrossed!


Jovi x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning 

No headache from me was sensible and stuck to my trusty Tia Maria and Diet Coke.

Buster fingers crossed for Monday.

Jovi have you had the phone call yet??

Well going up to Glasgow Airport with Maw & Paw today, talk about getting stuck in the Fottie traffic and Robbie traffic, oh the things we have to do.



Have a nice Saturday ladies                  


Ali


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

was just thinking about Vicki, hope all is going to plan, keeping fingers crossed and wishing her all the best. Hope we hear form her soon, she was so excited about it. also fingers crossed for the other Scottish girls having TX just now.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awwww thanks for the thoughts buster.

I'm doing too bad with the D/R just happy I've had the one off jab, having a few side effects, flushes, night sweats, moody. Go for my baseline on the 11th september

Had a lovely birthday on friday went to a chinese up in Inverness...eat all you like, I ate 7 plates of food lol.

Jovi...Hope you collect lots of eggies on Tuesday.

Yoda...Any signs of Mini Yoda making an appearance yet?

Hello to all the other Scottish girls and hope everything is going ok with your treatment at whatever stage you're at.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well Tuesday it is for my E/C so please wish me luck

Vicki, so glad you had a great birthday and good luck for your baseline scan , time will fly by, gees it did for me!

Buster, How you doing? Hope that Dr calls you tomorrow  

Ali, Good to hear you didn't have to much of a sore head, nothing worse than feeling like someone is doing this   to you  

Hi to Maz and Joe and Annette 

Jovi x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jovi - Good Luck for Tuesday hon  will be thinking of you   

Vicki - Jimmy Chungs we have these in Edinburgh too - yummy! This will be a special birthday for you I bet ya  

Buster, Lilac, Alison, Maz, KP, Annette..  Hope you had a nice weekend  

Love YodaXX


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Scottish gals

Just popping in to say hello and good luck to all who are in the midst of treatment.

Jovi - fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.

Buster - so sorry to hear of your traumas - hope you get the news you hope for today.

Ali - you sound very like me - identical tubes anyway   - I was also seen initally at Crosshouse - Dr Baird (had a bit of a nightmare) - now at Nuffield, Glasgow.

To everyone else - hi.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening Girls


Been a bit moody today can honestly say this is the first day I have felt this way since the injection on Wednesday.

Ovaries are beginning to play up so hopefully period will not be long now.

Vicki how are you getting on, any news on yours arriving?

Jovi  good luck for tomorrow.

Buster any news yet?

Brenda another East Ayrshire person?


Love and kisses


Ali


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Good luck Jovi for tomorrows EC sending you lots of        for some lovely eggs and even lovelier embies on Wednesday. Let us know how you get on. Thinking of you.

Vicki glad you had a nice birthday. I am a big fan of the Chinese buffet places too (I live far too near one myself, not helping with the battle to get the BMI down   ) I'm getting paranoid about the whole IVF and weight issue so trying to get the BMI on the right side of 28, not helped by 2 days of pure pigging out at the weekend for DHs birthday  . Anyway enough of me... hope you're still side effect free from the d/r injection, good luck for the baseline scan.

How are you doing Buster, still on the case with GRI to pay attention to your condition? Sending you lots of     for a good outcome with them.

Brenda, good to hear from you. How are you getting on? I think we were cycling at the same time Jun/Jul but all my info got wiped when the site crashed. Are you planning another treatment this year? I'm back at ERI in Jan. Hope all goes well for you.

Ali, the mood swings can be a right pain can't they? Hope all is well otherwise and going to plan. Most impressed you managed the night out without overindulging and suffering on Saturday! Personally I had a little too much vino rouge celebrating DHs birthday and suffered a little for this at work today. Oops  

How's everyone else Lilac, Anette, Yoda? Hope you all had a good weekend.

Love to all,

Maz x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

staying up this morning to phone gyn secretary to see what Dr said, will let yous know later.
ALI where are you from i see you were at Xhouse i too went there under Dr Baird.
hope yous are all well and all the girls having TX are getting through it OK
speak later hopefully with Good news


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi ladies

Jovi - good luck today!  Hope there are lots of lovely eggs!

Vicki and Ali - awful side effects!  During our first tx i got the most horrendous hot flushes.  I'm a teacer and had a classful of 6 year olds shivering with cold as I opened all the windows!

Gavin and I are heading south tomorrow with my brother's computer and stuff for college.  My auntie is coming along for the shopping trip!  We'll get the ferry at 11am and then drive all the way to Aberdeen.  Should be at my sister's by 7pm I hope it just depends how often we need to stop to entertain Gavin - 24 hour tesco in Inverness oh the joys!

Hi to everyone

love Annette


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahhh I know what you mean about 24/7 supermarkets here in Scotland...it's fab unlike in england everywhere shuts.

Hope you have a good trip and the ferry crossing isn't too bad.

Vicki x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

update the Dr has agreed to see me on the 2nd of Oct think its an omen, thats the very date i had provisionally booked to go to Ukraine. So fingers crossed he will agree to whip these buggers out.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Great news that they have agreed to see you Buster. Hope they now make the right decision this time. Not too long to wait. Good luck  

Anette not liking the sound of your trip tomorrow. But had to   at the civilisation of a 24hour Tesco in Inverness! Hope Gavin can be kept entertained. I suspect a few rounds of 'I spy' will be played  

Jovi, hope eveything went well for you today?

Vicki not too long to go unitl your scan. How you coping with the side effects?

Hope everyone else is well.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Good morning,

Buster, that's great news, fingers crossed he takes them out for you.


Well yesterday we arrived at clinic at 0845 and there were 3 others couples having E/c and I was last     Didn't get taken until 1215 so was really bored and hungry by then!

We managed to get 12 eggs but only 5 of them have fertilised overnight    Will have a better idea tomorrow after E/T why that was

Jovi x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jovi, sorry to hear abut your long wait. Not much fun when you're just hanging around. Don't be   about the fert rate, the main thing is that you've got 5 and keep fingers crossed that they are good quality. You can only use 2 at the moment anyway, so here's hoping these are the ones that make it  
Sending you lots of     for ET and the 2ww.

Maz x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Jovi - rotten being kept waiting, but 5 embies sound good to me - we only had three from eight on my first (and so far only) tx.  Con has suggested we have ICSI next time to up fert rate, but hopefully you will never need to worry about this as this will be your time - fingers crossed tight for you.

Buster and Ali - yes I too was Dr Baird at Xhouse (14 month wait for a lap to discover we actually had a problem meant I was then too old for NHS - how convenient!) Yup, I'm an East Ayrshire girl.  Buster - great news about appointment - hope date is a good omen.

Maz - can't afford more treatment this year - but having another go after new year (now have the extra grand to find for ICSI as well).

Oh this tx thang is a lark, isn't it - NOT    

Hi to all you other girlies.

Love and luck

Brenda x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jovi

Believe it or not that is good hon  .  I am similar to you had 11 eggs only 8 could be used for fertlisation and only  6 fertilised (and we had ICSI!!) - I got 3 frozen so you could well have 2 or 3 for the freezer   .

Good luck with ET  .  I'm sure all will be fine  
Let us know how you get on

How are all the other Scottish Lassies   

YodaXX


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
What a great site this is! None of my friends have had problems conceiving so it's going to be good to speak to folk in the same boat as me. I am 34, DH 36. We have been TTC for 3 and a half years now. We have had all the relevant tests and been told we have unexplained infertility. We are attending Ninewells Hospital in Dundee and received my pack through at the weekend containing Synarel nasal sprays. I've to start it day 21 of my cycle. I am still waiting on my period though. I am a week late and have never been this late. I'm not pregnant and can't believe my body is doing this to me. Not wanted my period so much in ages!
Just wondered if anyone else is taking Synarel and how it's making them feel?

Love and Luck to you all,
Vicky x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hiya,

Well E/T went well and I now have a lovely 5 cell and lovely 4 cell on board   I also managed to get a nice 4 cell put into the freezer so all is good!

Vicky 1972,  I am being treated at Ninewells so if you have any questions please just PM me.  I took Synarel and I found that it does give you some mood swings and some headaches from time to time, but hey it's all for a good cause!

Yoda, Brenda, Maz - Thanks for you kind words and support  

Nite

Jovi x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jovi, that's great news. You've even got one in the freezer too! Hope you've had a day of absolute rest and relaxation so far. Keeping everything crossed that the 2ww will result in a BFP, lots of       coming your way.

Hi Vicky, welcome to the site. All the best for your treatment cycle. We'll do our best to answer any questions. I'm afraid I can't be of any help with the Synarel though as I had buserelin injections for my d/r. on the whole I didn't seem to bad with this though once I got used to the injecting.

Yoda, haven't heard from you in a day or two. Does this mean that mini Yoda is on the way? Hope all is well.

Brenda, know what you mean about having to save. I was disappointed that I couldn't have another cycle this year but in reality we'd have struggled to pay for one anyway. Didn't realise that ICSI was so much more expensive than IVF. Does it really cost a grand more to select 1 sperm and inject it into the egg? That's a very expensive syringe and needle! Hope things work out for you next time around.

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to the weekend. So far looks like it'll be good weather at least  

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening girls


Well thank god it is Friday.  Had a week from hell with my mood swings.  Still waiting on AF putting in an appearance, she better hurry up before Wednesday.

Jovi you go girl you have done well and one deep frozen as well. Makes it sound like a fish finger. 

Welcome Vicky you well get some good chat here.

Yoda not long to go now.

Love to Maz, Brenda, Mrs Redcap, KP have a good weekend


Ali


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls hope yous all well just popped on to say hi. me in limbo just now waiting on the appointment on the 2nd of Oct where the good kind DR is going to agre to remove my tubes or i will handcuff myself to his consulting room till he does    . better not my mum works at his clinics think she might just kill me   can you imagine "nurse ****** your daughter has hand cuffed herself to my desk please remove her   . and  then i could get sectioned by my sister and husband. god i am bored. feel as if for the last year i have been kept busy researching getting TX having m/c going to Istanbul more research now in limbo. and prob a bit down. dont like to be kept waiting. but will just have to so better shut up and shape out. and leave go of that wine bottle     
sorry hope yous are all well and things  going as planned, good luck and a wee prayer


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi girls

Just keeping us current, gees this two week wait is so hard! 


Just read this on other board, Yoda has had her baby boy! Last night at 7.30pm weighing 6lb     



Jovi x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Yoda - great news.  Congratulations girl.  Can't wait to hear all about it and a name etc.  Well done.

Here is a celebratory dance:

            

Way to go!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend.

Buster - keep your chin up, things are moving in the right direction.

Love and luck to you all

Brenda x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Evening all,

Hope you all had a good weekend. Weather was   I was very lazy, with the exception of the hour I spent pottering about gardening. Really didn't want to go to work today at all  

Great news about Yoda and the wee one  . Looking forward to seeing the photos and hearing how things went (apart from the squeamish bits   )

How's eveyone doing?

You managing to survive the 2ww Jovi? I kept myself amused by reading books, watching DVDs and going out for lunch a lot! Also indulged in some retail therapy to pass the time (not necessarilt a good thing for the bank balance   ). Hope all is well sending you lots of     

Buster, must be odd having your Mum working with your consultant   Mind you a little bit of gentle pressure could possibly be applied then? Not long to go until the 2nd and hopefully a good outcome for you   Keep positive  

Vicki, when are you due to start stimms, must be soon? Good luck with that.

Ali hope the mood swings have settled or are you still feeling     Any sign of AF yet? Hope it doesn't delay things for you. Let us know how you're getting on. Lots of    

KP how was the Aberdeen trip? Hope you made it there and back haven't heard from you in a few days.

Vicky72, any sign of AF yet so you know when you will start d/r? Hope you're feeling ok about the Synarel.  We'll do what we can to answer any questions.

Have I missed anyone??  Oops. Brenda   How's you. Hope you had a good weekend.

Ok off to see if there is any upto date news on Yoda,

Catch you all soon ladies 

Maz x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Girls


First this is a me me me post.

Due back at GRI tomorrow at 10aM but AF has now arrived yet, has anybody else been in this predicament?

I wish they would ask you how long your cycle is because the last time my AF only came 2 days before my scan and this time they are scanning exactly 14 days from my Prostrap injection so I would be struggling to have my AF.

AAAAHHHHH I could scream I feel as if I am under extra pressure I do not need right now.

Even DH said during the night when I got up for the toilet "is that it started?"  And he phoned me at work today to check as well. God bless him.

Any help girlies?

Ali


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hello ladies

Ali - sorry can't help you with that one.

Great news about Yoda!

Jovi - how's the 2ww going - it is soooo long!

Buster - 2nd October isn't too long away

Vicky (with a Y not an I - this could get confusing!) - I had hot flushes with synarel but I can't remember much else.

Maz - you do really well with the personals.  I tend not to try and mention everyone as I'm so scared I miss someone out and offend them!

We had a good trip to Aberdeen.  Gavin was a wee star but caught the cold so the trip back north was a tad long especially for my auntie who was doing the entertaining!

love to all
Annette


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Ali - poor you.  Haven't had the same situation, but know how frustrated I'd feel if I were you.  The pressure is terrible at a time like this.  Try to relax - easier said than done, I know.  Have pm'd you - but before I read your post.  So chin up - thinking of you.

All the best to everyone else.  

Love and Luck

Brenda x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya all,

First off Congrats to Yoda!!! 

Well I had my baseline on Monday and all was well so now I'm stimming and have a scan next monday.

How is everyone else doing?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey Vicki - great news, its all happening for you now.  How is the stimming going?

Hi to everyone else.

Love and luck to you all.

Brenda x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Quick check up ladies. How are you all?

Ali how's the cycle going so far, you still on target for ec?

Jovi are you doing ok and keeping         , plenty of brazil nuts and pineapple juice (Yoda said it worked for her)

Vicki, saw on another thread that you're off on Sat for scan and (hopefully) treatment. Lots of   for you too. Looking forward to hearing when you get your BFP.

Love to all you lovely ladies

Maz x


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in! 

DH and I are just starting our first round of IVF at Glasgow Nuffield next month. After ages of deliberating and working out what was best, we met with the consultant and its been non stop tests and meetings for both of us ever since! 

Delighted its all moving so fast, and the staff at the clinic seem really great, but scared stiff too!

Due to start downregulation around the 12th Oct. 

Really nice to hear all your stories, and hope all goes well for you.

Wishing you all lots of


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Maz  - I am but I am really struggling if truth be known.  I know that I am only 9 days into the 2ww but I an convinced that this isn't the cycle. I feel too normal and apart from my (.)(.) hurting a little, I have nothing else to hint at BFP.  I do have loads to point in the direction of PMT!

Just wish this was all over and to top it off, on my cycle buddie board, there's only been 2 BFP out of about 10, not good odds!

Fed up big style  

sorry

Jovi x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Aww Jovi, you're having a bad time hunny, sending you a big   I know it's hard. Difficult too not to go looking for signs and symptoms in everything as well. I'm sure you don't need me to tell you that they don't mean anything really, some people get BFPs when they haven't had any symptoms and others say they  had everything going. The main thing to stay   about is the no show for  

We're here for you to sound off whenever you like. Don't apologise for it.

Hi Ycoll welcome to the thread and good luck for your first round of tx, nice to hear that the new Glasgow Nuffield seem to move quickly. I sometimes feel that ERI are on a dead slow and stop ( I just get impatient having to wait so long for my next attempt).

Hope everyone else is well today

Much love
Maz x


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi ladies

Jovi - stay positive hun!  I know it's not easy and the closer it gets to test day with no symptoms either way the worse it seems to get!  it's no wonder you feel like you've got PMT with everything your body has been through.

Ycoll - hello and welcome!

Hope everyone has a good weekend

love Annette


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Annette and Maz!

Thanks for the warm welcome  

Sounds like this IVF business is pretty hard going. Didn't really understand what I was letting myself in for until I started reading stories from this site from all you brave ladies (and lovely DH/ DP's as well!). 

Guess I'd better toughen up   if I want to make it!

Thinking of all of you who are feeling a bit   today. 

Take care,

Yvonne


----------



## jdrobinson (Jun 22, 2002)

Jovi,
      I was sooo convinced my 2nd IVF hadn't worked as I felt the same as the 1st time,even did a first response test on day 9 which was -ve.On the Mon,day 11,I had spotting,same as the 1st time so was so upset I had some alcohol,on the Wed I phoned up for my result at the Royal and was stunned to be told I was pregnant!!!!!!

Beth's now 17 months old so don't read into anything,it's the drugs that are making you feel like this!!!

                  lots of love and   thoughts    Janet  xxxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you for cheering me up and letting me sound off  

Jovi x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello everyone hope yous are well. keeping my fingers crossed for you jovi its the worst time the 2ww i think i became obsest with crotch watching and boob feeling, every chance i had i was away checking my knickers    i told myself i needed to stop it but you just cant help it.
well have been away for a few days and eat mussels on Fri night sat morning the diarrhoea started big time and we were driving home on sat morning, well nearly home the wrenching started trying to get towel out back seat DH thought i was going to vomit on him, managed to get towel and vomited into and all over my jeans and straight into my handbag, so early night last night but still feeling a bit off this morning, no more mussels for me    my bottom is on fire had to put wee nephews nappy cream on last night   
well i am waiting patiently or not so patiently to see GYN on the 2nd but time seems to be dragging


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hey ladies!

Hope you all had a great weekend.  Weather was brilliant Saturday, here on the west coast.

Jovi - poor you, the 2ww is dreadful, the not knowing is soooo frustrating.  But keep positive, its not over till its over and hoping for a positive outcome for you    

Hi Yvonne - great that you are getting started.  I was at the Nuffield for my last (and first) ivf treatment June/July/Aug - saw Dr Conway, who is your con?  Everyone is really nice.  If you want to ask me any questions (anything at all) about the process at the Nuffield or anything else - please do, be glad to help.  Good luck, honey  

Vicki, Maz, Buster and everyone else - hope you are all well.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

kenbren where are you from I am from AYR....


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Brenda,

I'm with Dr Haxton - he was really great at our first consultation. I was really worried because I knew I might have issues with my BMI - I would so have been out on my ear if it had been on the NHS !!! He was lovely, though, and put me at ease. Rest of the staff have been great too. One thing I wanted to ask though was if you know if the Nuffield would let DH be there at the et? He feels like he wants to be there at the 'conception' so to speak if it works! - Oh, and can you tell me what drugs you used and what they were like?(God, that sounds really bad - I sound like a ned!!!)

Buster - I'm from Kilwinning - nice to have a fellow Ayrshire lass to talk to as well!

Hope you're all doing well today....

Yvonne xx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi guys just checking in

Buster - hope you're feeling better hun

Jovi - only 2 days left, am thinking about you.

love Annette


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Afternoon ladies, it is good to be on holiday.


Well update from last week, arrived for scan at 10am and I knew AF was on her way. Endo lining was 13 mm though and it has to be 6mm and under, so they sent me away till tomorrow when I am back for another scan.  Worst thing was though last Wednesday AF was in full swing by lunchtime, god she plays some evil tricks on you.  But hey ho what is a week in the grand scheme of over 6 years of trying.

Well how is everybody else?

Yvonne welcome on board and yet another Ayrshire lass, we are all coming out the woodwork now.

Jovi you are nearly there keep your spirit up    

Buster hope you are feeling better    

Brenda hi    

Hi Maz   

Ali


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi fellow Ayshire lass!

 with the scan tomorrow...

Yvonne xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hiya gals

Hope you all had a great weekend - why does it go so fast.  Was sure this morning that it couldn't be Monday already - but it was  

Buster - I'm from Kilmarnock - so not too far away.  Going to meet up with Alison for lunch this week.  Maybe we Ayrshire gals can get organised and meet up one evening?  Orange juice all round, of course - for those having tx    

Hey Yvonne - my husband is from Kilwinning (but we're oldies - so you probably won't know him).  Re treatment - yes the Nuffield does allow your partner in for the transfer.  It doesn't take very long and its not painful at all - bit like a smear.  You do look attractive though, tipped up in the chair with your legs in stirrups.  Suppose it is a bit of practice for when you do get pregnant and they get to see you in even less glamorous poses    .  I took Menopur which is especially good for older women with poorer egg quality.  It is made from the urine of pre-menopausal woment, who wouldn't want to inject that into themselves .  Also - my Doctor (GP) paid for my medication, it saved us a fortune.  Have you asked yet?  They won't all do it, but if you are private, it is definitely worth asking.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all well.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Brenda,

Magic - a night oot hitting the old OJ   I'm up for that!

And you call tell DH I said a lot of good things come from Kilwinning (like my DH too!)

Not liking the thought of this stirrups business   and I've recently developed a new paranoia too. It all started when I was telling my sister - who's a nurse - about the ec process, and said you got sedation and so on so I'd be asleep and that would be just great. But she says that in fact the sedation they give you leaves you awake and chatting, its just that it has amnesiac qualities and you can't remember anything afterwards. Now I can picture myself gibbering a load of rubbish  or screaming in a most pathetic manner during ec then smiling gormlessly afterwards as if nothing has happened  . Do you think they could do ec without any sedation - like would it just be sore, or excruciating? Sorry I know I'm just being  , seem to find something else to obsess about every day!

Speak soon,

Yvonne x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Well just to let you all know, it's game over for my, AF arrived this morning  

Don't know what to do now, give up or waste more of my life chasing a dream that will never happen

X


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Jovi

I am so sorry to hear your news!  Sending you a big hug.

NOthing I can say will make you feel any better hon but take some time out and make time for yourself and then decide if you want to have another go.

Never say never hon!

Take care

Love

KAren xxx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Aww Jovi I'm so sorry hun.  Just know we're all here for you

love Annette


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Jovi,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't say I understand how you feel as I haven't gone through this (yet), but sending you lots of  .

Yvonne x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening Girls


Jovi, I am so sorry to hear your bad news.  Take care hon. Don't give up hope yet if you have treatments left.

Karen good to see you posting, I will catch up with you next week, back at work tomorrow so it will be a hectic week.

Well scan okay this morning so start injecting Thursday and sniffing next Tuesday, back for scan on 29th seems ages away.  Suppose that will be me off the odd one or two or three wines of a weekend. 

How is everybody else, pretty quiet.?


Ali


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi ladies

Jovi - so, so sorry to hear about your BFN, it is just so disappointing.  You sound really disheartened.  Don't make any quick decisions, give your self time to come to terms with your disappointment and then have a think.  You know this site is full of women who have said 'never again' and then gone on to have another try and had a BFP.  The decision is yours and your dh - but don't rush into it, honey.  We're all here for you.  Let off steam any time you wish.  Thinking of you.

Yvonne, definitely would not want to have ec without sedation.  It is either sedation or at some places a full general - but its sedation at the Nuffield.  Who cares what you do or say - don't give it a thought, the Doctors and Nurses do this every day, so they will have seen and heard it all, don't worry honey.  Anyway you will be too busy worrying about how many eggs they collected and how many will fertilise and your forthcoming two week wait, to care.  It's not so bad, so just relax about it.

Ali - things are really starting to move for you, fingers crossed!

Love and luck to everyone else.

Brenda x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jovi

So sorry- Cant begin to imagine how you must be feeling  .  You are still very young  hope you find the strength to continue

Love Yodaxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone, will do test on Saturday just to keep clinic happy then see what is said at the review appointment when ever that is.

Yoda - He is simply gorgeous, you must be so proud  

X


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

, Hi everyone

Think I keep posting to the wrong sites?? , not sure wot am doing??

I had my 1st BFN with IVF at GRI last Friday, I have x5 frosties and to call GRI on Friday to 
find out wot happens next.

Wishing you all the best of luck 

Hope you dont mind me butting in!!

Sandraxx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Sorri Jovi



Sandraxx
(ps) have sent post for you on 2ww site)


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Brenda, think I'm swiftly losing what little sanity I had. I'm a little bit of a control freak normally, but have become completely obsessive about every detail of this procedure. I guess I just want everything to be perfect to give us the best chance. 

AF started today, so confirmed with the hospital that all going well I should start downreg on 12th October. Not long to go!

Jovi - you sound like a really strong person. I'm sure you'll make the right choice for you at the right time.

Sanjo - really sorry to hear about your BFN. Best of luck on Fri, and here's hoping the little frosties will do the trick!

   to all of you....

Yvonne xx


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Yvonne,

Hopefully you 1st IVF will be a success.

sending you  

sandraxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Sandra, Sorry to hear about your bfn, hope e/thing goes ok and your frosties make it.  I have 1 little one in the deep freeze just not sure whether to take the chance or not, things are still to raw..  

Yvonne - Hope you get a positive first go, cos I wouldn't wish this on me worse enemy,  

Hi to everyone else, hope you weeks is going better than mine  

X


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Evening ladies

Jovi - hope you're holding up hun! 

Sandra - hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Yvonne - the sedation on ec is the easy bit!  I don't remember much at all and you wake up and feel OK compared with a general anaesthetic (think I might even have spelled that right!)

Very windy here this last 2 days.  Had to get Gavin's climbing frame into the garage all on my own yesterday as it took off across the garden, hit my car and was heading for next door.  Small dent in the front panel of the car but could have been worse!

love Annette


----------



## sanjo (Sep 8, 2006)

Jovi - give yourself a wee bit of time & you will know what  to do for the best- last week I wasnt going to use my fosties-this week iam, obviously that depends on Dr Yates at GRI on when but dont doubt youself Iam sure you'll be a great mum.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls sorry to hear about your bfn jovi, its  a terrible time your hopes all built up for nothing. You will get over it and fight on we all do, just take your time. sending you a huge big   
brenda hope you and ali have a nice meet ali mentioned it and it would have been lovely to meet up with yous but i am working some mad shift just now, and doing extras incase i need to pay for the removal of these buggers of fallopian tubes, but i will def come the next time. hope yous are going somewhere really nice, dont have mussles they gave me terrible V&D on sat my bottom is still red raw    .
these ayrshire lassies are breading i think   .
has anyone heard how vicki is getting on??
Well i have been doing more research and am now torn between going back to turkey or going to kiev in ukraine the prices are just amazing i keep emailing them, but just cant belief how cheap it is, so have contacted a few people who have been and alot have had the BFP from them. so am now confused   
but will decide after i see this gyn on the 2nd only 12 days to    go.
take care all and speak soon


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello Girls  

Hope you are all well.

Buster - had a really nice time with Alison - we did not shut up for a second, got on like a house on fire.  Would love you to come along next time.

Thinking of you all - what is all the current news?

Love and luck to you all.

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hiya,

How is everyone today then?

I am feeling alot better 4 days on, have decided that we will go for review appointment, ask about our little fighter of a frostie (our clinic doesn't freeze only 1 embryo but our little one was 2 good to let go they said) 

I have had a strange feeling about this wee frostie ever since E/T, my mind kept going back to focus on it and not the 2 which were put back, who knows    

DH and I have decided we will try FET if the thaw goes ok and then we have decided that thats the end for us. We have been ttc all our married life (6 years) and feel that we need some us time without the pressure of it all.


Hope you all have a lovely weekend, weather is meant to be good but you what it's like!

Take Care 

X


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone

Jovi - it's so hard making decisions when you feel so raw but good you have managed to make one that feels right for you both.

Buster - hope all your bits have recovered from the mussels!

Have a good weekend

love Annette


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope you're all well, and thanks to you all for your good advice - DH has told me i'm getting   if I don't stop gibbering about not having sedation etc, so I have promised I'll stop obsessing (for a little while anyway  ). Got my appt in for my day 20 scan and looks like I'll start DR on the 10th Oct. Feels like ages away  

Jovi - you sound a lot more positive today - good luck with everything whatever you decide to do.

     to everyone

Yvonne xx


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi
I was just told about this thread just got BFN on Friday do you mind if i join you ladies now inbetween tx i go to GRI
Shona


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Sorry i haven't posted but I'm south of the border until tx is finished.

Had final scan on friday and have 15 mature follies and more growing I have EC on Monday morning and had my Pregnyl jab at 9pm this evening.

I'm hoping to be home on Thursday.

Hope you're all ok and Love to you all

Vicki x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi everyone

Jovi - you sound more positive, it really is hard to come to terms with all the disappointment that tx can throw in your way, but even a few days does make a difference.  Your little frostie sounds like a fighter - FET sounds ideal.  You will make the right decision, when the time comes.  Thinking of you, Jovi and sending positive vibes    

Hi Shona - welcome aboard, this is a really friendly and supportive thread.  Sorry to hear about your BFN (I had the same on my first IVF attempt last month), hope you are feeling ok - here's a   for you.


Vicki - fingers crossed for you for EC tomorrow - grow follies, grow!  Let us know how it goes.

Ali - how is the stimming coming along?

Yvonne - it's all starting to happen now.  Downregging is different for everyone, hope you are lucky like I was last time and don't get too many side effects, or hubby is in for a very interesting time  

Hi to everyone else.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone
Kenbren99 thanks for the welcome 
Shona


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

I won't be doing FET because called Ninewells today and they informed me that there was a mistake in my form and I don't have any frozen after all.  I asked about the 1 that was meant to be frozen and they said oh it wasn't.

I feel like I have been kicked in the guts yet again.  Why is everything so blooming hard just now, I have no luck what so ever  

Sorry for the me post


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Aww Jovi hun, that's just not fair. 

Shona hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear about your BFN.

Vicki hope there were lots of eggs today!

Hi to everyone else.

Think we've decided to leave FET till after Easter.  So it's back on the booze and caffeine yeehah!  To be honest we can't afford it right now so once we've recovered from Christmas (you'll note i'm giving us plenty of time!) we 'll think seriously about it.

love Annette


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Jovi  

So sorry about the frostie - that is out of order of the hospital, they might have let you know   - I really think you should try and give it another go hon  

thinking of you 

Yodaxx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Aww - Jovi so, so sorry to hear about your latest disappointment.  Poor you.  This whole IVF thing does sometimes just feel like your hopes are raised then completely dashed - but you really have had an awful time recently.  That must mean you are due some luck.  Thinking of you, Jovi.

Love and luck to all.

Brenda x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to check in again. Not been on here for ages. Been busy at work. Hope you're all ok. Sorry to hear what's all happened recently to you Jovi,thinking of you!

Love Vicky xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Jovi...OMG you poor love...Thinking of you hunny 

Well heres the latest update!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69072.0

Love to all

Vicki x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Vicki

Great news - good luck will be keeping my fingers crossed for you - and sending positive vibes   

Love and luck to all

Brenda x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Sorry been AWOL recently girls, just not had time or access to PC to post.

Jovi just wanted to send you a huge   for everything you're going through. Thinking of you. I agree with Yoda, Ninewells were completley out of order getting your information wrong like that. Might mean nothing to them but it's everything to someone going through IF. Hope you complain and give them what for. Take some time for you & DH and hopefully things will begin to look brighter further down the line. Good luck with whatever you decide the future holds in store    

Vicki, glad you've been able to updare us on your news. Good luck for tomorrow Lots of         for ET and your 2ww. Hopinf for good news on the thread in the weeks to come.

Good luck to all you other ladies currently on treatment. Hope all the inbetweenies are managing to enjoy life at the moment too.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi girls hope yous are all OK....
jovi      its hard enough without a huge blunder like that, think i would have to be writting a letter of complaint about it. That is one huge mistake to make   . 
Vicki thinking about you and sending you            .
well not long now till i know my fate tubes out here or having to go abroad, please please let this gyn do it here. will keep yous posted, go on Monday at 0905.       ,
speak soon


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

here is a copy of my fertility spell i bought of ebay yes i am one sad ***** but would try anything. just dont let the neighbours see, you might end up getting sectioned    
Powerful Fertility Spell 
You will need
An egg 
Natural food colouring 
A place to bury the egg 
Instructions: Using a natural food colouring, write the word RIPE on your egg using a matchstick or similar object 
. 
Then bury the egg in your garden - If you don't have access to a garden , use a large flower pot. 
Every night, water the ground where you planted the egg, until you are pregnant. 
As you water the plant - say these following words 

To you my child, my body is open,
To you my child, my mind is open.
To you my child, my heart is open.
By Earth, By Fire, By Wind, and By Sea,
Into my arms child you will be


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Buster

Those words are beautiful

xxxx   


Not long now hon xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hello ladies

Hope you are all well.

Ali - how is stimming going.  If I don't hear from you, I'll send you a pm.

Thanks for the spell, Buster - not sure if I'm going to try it, but never say never! 

How are things Vicki - how are things?  Bin thinkin of ya    

Jovi - hope you are feeling a little better, hon.

To Lilac, Maz, Annette, Shona and everyone else - love and luck 

I am fine.  Still coming to terms with our BFN in August - but getting mentally and physically (and financially) prepared for another go, early next year - bring it on   

Brenda x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening ladies

Buster fingers crossed for Monday. Your fertility spell is lovely.

Vicki hope is everything is well and you are resting.

Jovi how are you feeling?  Thinking of you

Welcome Shona.

Yvonne not long till 10th Oct it will fly in.

Hi Max, Lilac1 and Kp how you all doing.

Hi Brenda, I am doing fine, work has been a bit hectic this week working late.  Oh the joys, how are you? Did you have a quiet weekend?


As for me back at GRI on Friday morning for scan so hoping for plenty of follies.  Having to drink milk  eugh!!!! but the things we do!!.  Ovaries are twinging a bit now, went swimming tonight and did not have a lot of energy.

Speak to you all soon


Ali


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

I can just see it now front cover of daily record british woman growing babies from eggs in their back gardens, as stated on a recent fertility friends web site, all woman now been sectioned and removed from public     
just to tell you my young sister in law did it after trying for nearly two years, she is 14 weeks preg. but her neighbours saw her out at midnight in wellies watering a plant pot with no flowers in it and chanting,    she said he just looked at her and said oh hello and ran back in house    
Not long till monday, am going tonight to get the bush under control, think i am going to go for the landing strip see if this will help the gyn see hydros ( big sign hydros this was hehe) anyway speak soon and huge good luck to yous all


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Ali

Fingers crossed that all goes well with your scan tomorrow hon.

Jovi, what a terrible thing to happen with hossie, I think it is shocking and if it were me I would certainly have something to say to them.  It's ridiculous.  I really feel for you hon.

Hope the rest of you ladies are all doing ok whatever stages of tx you are at.  Will keep my fingers and toes crossed that all goes well for all of you.

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone

Vicki - only the 2ww now!  Are you back home now?

Might try the spell - no-one to see me out in the garden in the dark round here!  But you never know.

love Annette


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Buster. Good luck for the appointment on Moday. Hope you get a good outcome from the visit. I'm sure the freshly clipped landing strip will clinch the deal for you         

Vicki, how did ET go? Hope you are resting well and keeping up the pineapple juice and the brazil nuts for the 2ww. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Ali, hope treatment is going well and you aren't too affected by the drugs (side effects I mean, obviously you are looking for a good response, lots of lovely big follies   )

Brenda glad you're doing ok. I was managing fine this month and got through AF this week not bad on the whole; only blip was today when things went a bit wobbly for me. Getting there bit by bit. We're saving hard too for the Jan cycle.

Jovi, how are you doing? Thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is well.

Off to pack for my hols now so will check in on you all when I'm back next month.

TTFN

Maz x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Maz  - You enjoy that holiday and we will still be here when you return  

Buster  - Good luck for Monday and thanks for the spell  

Vicki - How you getting on with the 2ww, driving you mad yet? 

Ali - How did you get on?

Brenda - Hope next year is your time, I really do  

Can I be a bit personal and ask if anyone knows the price of full IVF cycles at other clinics?  Just wondering because I feel like going somewhere else for my 3rd and final cycle, Ninewells have pi**ed me off so much!

Have a great weekend girls

X


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening ladies

Well this morning went fine apart form my missing left ovary syndrome     

It was not playing at all, think it was away on holiday!! With the number of follies I had on my right I am all set for ET on Monday, had 8 follies on my right alone, so hopefully looking good.  

Back up tomorrow morning for more blood at 9.35am, booster at 7.30pm tomorrow night and GRI on Monday morning at 8.30am.

How is everybody?


Ali


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Jovi - ask away - Nuffield in Glasgow cycle costs about £2,400 - this includes £220 for freezing embryos -which you get back if they don't have any to freeze.  Don't blame you for wanting to go elsewhere.  Would it be a big hassel to go to Glasgow?  Best of luck with your decision  

Ali - so pleased things are looking good for you.  Are you off work during your 2 ww?  I will be away in the Czech Republic with work next week, but back the following week.  Can meet up for lunch the following week if it would help take your mind off the second week of the dreaded 2 ww.  Of course, saying that, you won't be able to talk about anything else - be glad to listen if you feel like it.  If not, some other time.  Fingers crossed for Monday for you - so hoping this will be your time          

Hi to everyone else - have a wonderful weekend.

Love and Luck.

Brenda.


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

ali all the best will keep fingers and toes crossed for you     
well landing strip nicely in place to guide dr to those horrid hydros. Got 2 nights to work then i go on monday straight from the nightshift, will prob be all sleepy and talk aload of crap. but will let yous know when i get back how it goes. have made a def dessision if he says no i am going to go back to istanbul for the operation then go back there for my next IVF, i know ukraine is cheaper but i know istanbul and what an excellent hospital it is. Good job my DH is a rock star    no but he plays in a band which pays for all my treatment. anyway get back to yous on monday, ali hope your wee embies arer 10 out of 10s


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi all you mummies  in waiting

wondered if i could join you.  I am due to commence ivf in oct/nov and would like some chat to help through all of this.  Have had iui preiously but was unsuccesful so now on to ivf.  Hve any of you got good tips and suggestions to aid me on this journey 

thanks

lindez


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,  

Well so far I'm not feeling a thing in this 2ww I've had twinges and a few odds and sods but nothing to write home about. I'm losing all optimism. I haven't been doing the  pineapple juice and brazil nuts thing, just resting up and doing nowt.  

I had two Grade 2 4 cell embies put back and I hope to god they stick and stay.    

Hope everyone else is ok and Yoda....little Lewis is a smasher!

Love

Vicki x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello Vicki nice to hear from you, hope you are just acting like a lady and getting DH to do all the running. Wishing you all the luck in the world. how many days till you 2WW is over i see the gyn tomorrow and have decided to chain myself to his desk if he refuses   . will keep you posted sending you          .
hello lindez nice of you to join us. Where in Scotland are you from?? where you having your TX?? wishing you all the best in this fertility mind field. but with these mad lot you will be sure to get loads of advice


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi buster24

I am from south lanarkshire and going to attend the nuffield when they send me out an appointment which hopefully wont be too long.  Where are you from? and which hospital/clinic do you go to?  Hope all goes well with youre consultant tomorrow and you stick to youre guns.

lindez


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi lindez i am from the big city of Ayr by the sea   . i have had 3 failed and one BFP followed by and early M/C at GRI, but i have fell out with them as i then went to istanbul for treatment to be cancelled due to this hydro, they thought out there it caused the m/c and i should never have had treatment till they had been removed. But Dr yates on my return could not see the hydros even though i had the scan picture with 2 huge hydros that cannot be missed.     anyway if he had seen them it would have been admitting fault and  blame, and i never really wanted to blame anyone all i wanted was them removed so i could continue on this journey and get the goal at the end. Ayway i am off on one again. wishing you all the luck in the world       
will let you know what tomorrow brings...


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Another 10 days to wait


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Redcapp

Fantastic 2 x 2grade 4 cell embies well done !!!(I had same put back) Got everything crossed for you         Gheess didnt realize you were so far on with tx - time is flying in    Hope the 2ww goes quickly xx


Welcome Lindez - good luck with your tx.

Buster didnt realize you were from Ayr I'm originally from that neck of the woods but moved through to Livingston '83 when I was wee - Hope all goes well with you

Hello to everyone Maz have a fab holiday

Yodaxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Vicki - I wish you well on your 2ww, mine drove me crazy  

Yoda - Hows motherhood treating you? I was in Livingston about 2 weeks ago, shopping as usual!

Lindez - Hiya and good luck with you treatment when it begins

Buster - Good Luck for tomorrow  

Brenda - Does that amount include all the drugs or are they extra?

Ali - Good luck for E/C and E/T, hope it all goes well  

Karen-C  - Hi, are you having more treatment?

Hope you all enjoy what is left of the weekend!

X


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

yoda where did you live i used to live in a village outside ayr, maybe we know each other


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

HELLOOOOOOOO

We have been busy this afternoon

Buster GOOD LUCK for tomorrow.   

Vicki  Keep faith, everybodys body reacts different so rest up and keep thinking of your embies sticking and growing.

Brenda, enjoy your trip.  I will be back in the office on Tuesday and hopefully off the rest of the week so would love to meet you for lunch the following week, will be grey haired by that time.

Lindez welcome.

Jovie, Yoda, Mazv, Karen KP, hope you are all well.


Well did all the housework today seeing I will hopefully be taking things easy for the next 2 weeks.  Got bag ready leaving the house at 7am tomorrow and I was informed yesterday that I will be first in theatre, so girls send a little prayer up for me from about 9.30 onwards.


Hugs to you all

Ali


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Alison - good luck for 2morrow  

Buster - good luck to you as well and everyone else whos having tx    I used to live in Cumnock, my gran still lives there as do a few of my relatives, I got married near Maybole 2002 I love it through West coast.

Jovi - Motherhood is mad thanks for asking    but fun as well - you dont have enough hours in the day Lewis is constantly feeding.  He was very small at birth but making up for it now   .  You'll soon find out for yourselves soon   its crazy busy but I wouldnt have it any other way

Need to go and put t on 

xxxxx thinking of you all 2morrow xxx

Have a nice time Brenda    Whoever was asking about costs Edinburgh charge £3090 for ICSI  plus £110 for freezing waiting list quite long I think,  also I think they may have put up their prices a couple of hundred pounds recently    hope you find somewhere soon. If I lived closer I would choose Glasgow - shorter waiting lists.  

Yodaxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

well girls the man from delmonte he say yes     he has agreed to get rid of these horrid tubes and he is going to do it ASAP so I am over the moon to say the least then it will be of to Istanbul early next year for a successful big IVF


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi girls, was wondering if i could join you??
i have been offline for ages and have so missed the chat!!! i used to post on the gri thread but i cant find it!! anyway am currently having a med fet this is a first for me have had 3 natural ones without sucess had first ivf in oct last year but ended up with the dreaded ohss so all 19 embies were frozen. this is the last of them we are going to be using now soi fingers crossed!! am from sw scotland near dumfries ill not be on all that often but it will be lovely to chat with you all xxxxxx michelle


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello and welcome michelle i think these scottish girls are breeding      . just wanted to say a big hello and a even bigger good luck with your wee


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

aww thanks for the lovely welcome buster sooo nice to be back ill only be online about once a week but ill try to keep up with everyone xxxxxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Buster - That is great news   At least you are getting somewhere

Michelle - Hiya and welcome to the broad, no matter how often you post, we will still reply 

Vicki - Hows it going, driving yourself mad yet?  

Hi to everyone else 

X


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Buster - great news        

Welcome Michelle  

Hello to everyone else xxxxxx


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Evening girls


Well a quick report they managed to retrieve 8 eggs. Started crying when the nurse told me as it as one down on the last attempt although my hormone levels were up.  Praying that the little ones are good tonight and give their future mum and dad a good answer tomorrow when I phone.

Good news Buster, you must be a happy woman tonight.

Good to hear from you Michelle, you have been quite but busy I see.


Speak to tomorrow with hopefully good news.

Ali


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Alison

Great news - good luck with phone in for fertilisation  

Yodaxx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Ali

8 eggs is good hon, remeber focus on quality and not quantity.
The phone call to see how many have fertilised is the hardest phone call you will ever have to make hon.  Hope you get fantastic news and can't wait to hear from you.
I didn't get that many eggs when I did my ivf and was gutted as girls on here were getting loads but the GRI nurses always told me to remain positive, which was really difficult, but try to keep your chin up hon and stay as positive as you can.

YOu've got my email address if you want to chat hon.  WIll be thinking of you.

I will be at GRI on the 18th of the month if anyone will be around to say hello.

Hope all you girls in the middle of tx are doing ok or on the 2ww are hanging on in there.

Take care everyone

Love

KAren xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Ali - 8 eggs is really good, same as I got 1st time.  Hope your phone call goes well!

Hi to everyone else  

Can anyone tell me how much GRI take for a IVF cycle?    Ta

X


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi All


Quiet on here today.  3 fertilized, cannot seem to get past 3 same as last time.  Only takes 1 as DH keeps on telling me.

Back up tomorrow at 2pm. 

Jovi last time I was up and I was talking to a girl who quoted me 2800.00


Ali


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone

Been busy round here and i can't keep up!

Ali - fingers crossed for you!

Maz - have a great holiday!

Hello and welcome to Michelle and Lindez (or were you Linden sorry can't remember!)

love Annette


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

just thought i would let yous know what i have been up to. I am flying ahead with booking to go back to istanbul in Feb   think about the 12th got a great deal on flights £203 for both of us, last time payed £700. and found a great wee hotel called the Alp hotel who will give us it at 40 euros per night because we will be there for 3 weeks. so for flights an hotel it works out the same as we payed for just flights in july excellent. So this time we WILL go as 2 and return as 3 or 4 or 5        . just roll on these tubes getting removed the buggers     . hope yous are all well and making plans. speak soon
kim


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone
Sorry havent posted for wee while (forgot how to find you's) . hope everyone is doing ok sorry havent got up to scratch what stage everyone at.  Got word on friday start tx again in January at GRI.
Will try catch up on where everyone is in tx 
Talk again soon
Shona


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Jovi, no we won't be having any more tx and much as I'd love to have another baby I think I am extremely lucky to have my two gorgeous boys!

Ali, keeping everything crossed for you honey!  

Hope everyone else is well and you are all doing ok.  We are back at GRI on the 18th with the boys for a check up (cos they were prem they get checked fairly regularly) so will be good to see what their weights are and have a chat with our consultant!

Take care girlies

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Just keeping us current girls

X


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Hope you all doing ok thread seemed to be awfully low on page so thought would post 
Off today so bit lost for things to do 
Shona


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all OK. Got my baseline scan appointment through this morning so, up to Ninewells on the 19th October for that. Getting on OK with my nasal spray, no side effects yet apart from feeling very thirsty through the night and having freaky dreams- which is probably nothing to do with the spray!

Hope all is going well for you Vicki and fingers crossed for a BFP.

As your husband said Ali, it only takes one so good luck to you too.

Vicky x


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Everyone
Just wanted to say thanks Buster for the chat it was nice talking to someone bit closer to home, was beginning to think only one from this neck of the woods 
Mrs Redcap hope your doing ok  
Hope everyone else is ok I'm from Cumnock by the way
Shona


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Girls


Been keeping quite and resting.  DH has been brilliant, got two lovely embies on board.

Both 4 cells and classed 8/10 and 10/10 so hoping and praying.  Back to work on Monday so will take things easy and roll on the 17th of October.

Ali.


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Ladies,

Hope you are all well!

Things have been chaos with one thing and another - can't believe I'm supposed to start DR on Monday!- but I read a quick update every day to keep up to date with where you're all at!

Was hoping one of you could point me in the right direction? My 3 day FSH, LH & Oestradiol results have just come back. Its the first time I've had this done, so I don't have anything to compare it to. They read like this: FSH 6.5, LH 6.4, Oestradiol 84. Needless to say I immediately consulted Dr Google for advice   and seems that although FSH and LH are not too bad, the oestradiol seems to be above normal, and some websites said that the oestradiol could artificially lower the FSH and could cause problems with the stimming drugs. Anyone know anything about this stuff   Really scared it'll affect my chances of starting DR next week now  

Good luck with the   Ali! Shona, I'm from Kilwinning, so we're not too far away!

Sending loads of     to the rest of you!!!

Yvonne xxx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

yvonne i had this worry my last cycle was beside my self if you read my old threads, but was told it actually comes down after you AF arrives, so dont worry mine was even higher seems it goes up really high just before your period. are you going to be sniffing or taking prostap. anyway very best of luck


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Ali

Fantastic news hon!  You keek taking things easy and look after yourself.

17th will be here before you know it.  Are you at GRI then?  

Take care and as I told you before .... I've got everything crossable crossed for you!

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## raffles (Aug 12, 2003)

Good luck Ali
Fingers crossed all goes well, will be thinking about you!
Raffles


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Scottish friends  

Done a test this morning... as I thought it would be.

We're going to do another cycle in February if they let me egg share again. I knew this wouldn't work because of the amount of bleeding I've had since day 9..my official test date is wednesday.

Hope you are all ok and your tx's are going to plan.

Loveand hugs

Vicki x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I feel like crap today. My spray seems to be kicking in now. Didn't sleep well last night,hot and sore heads and still having really freaky dreams. Been really emotional today also. Not only crying in front of my husband(which he's used to!) but in front of people at work who I don't even know that well. I am so embarrassed now just thinking of it.
I started feeling a bit down on Friday and thought it was perhaps a one off. Felt not too bad over the weekend, then my best friend visited me last night and announced she is pregnant. It has been a bit of a whirlwind romance for her and she described getting pregnant as a bit of an 'accident'. She has a son of 15 years old already and has said for years that she would definitely not have and more, even going as far to say she dislikes kids. I know things change and she obviously feels different about kids because she's met someone she loves very much but I am feeling so bitter and hate myself for it. I just feel so useless and angry  at the moment.

Vicky x


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Buster, thanks so much for putting my mind at rest - will try to stay away from Dr Google in future  

Ali - great news &  

Mrs Redcap - sorry to hear about your BFP. Hope things go better next time  

Vicki, keep your chin up. I'm sure it'll be your turn soon   Having said that, I start DR tomorrow and will probably be like   in a couple of days! 

Hope everythings ok with the rest of you....

Yvonne xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hiya Ladies

I'm back from the Czech Republic.  It was hard work, both business and socialising wise.  Both my brain and my liver took a bit of a beating.  However I work with some lovely people there and it was very worthwhile.

Have had a quick look at the posts I missed - so sorry if I don't remember to include everyone, but here goes:

Vicki - so sorry, having just been through a BFN of my own quite recently, I am absolutely with you - probably going through a range of emotions.  I am thinking of you.  Don't give up - here is a  huge 

Buster - great news, go girl  

Ali - how are you?  Can you do lunch this week?

Hello and welcome to the new girls

and hi to everyone else - will get back in tune with all that is going on in next few days and give more individual messages.

Hope everyone is well.

Love and luck

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Vicki -    Im so sorry

Brenda - Welcome back  

Ali - Good luck hope the tww doesn't drive you 

Hi to Buster, Yvonne, Karen-C, Shona, Annette and Yoda  

I had my review appointment day and consultant agreed with my that cycle number 2 was pants    She said that if we decided to go for a 3rd cycle ( ?) She would change my drugs back to the same as 1st go, leave me an extra day for E/C (had 3 immature eggs) and maybe even 3 day E/T.  She took blood to test my liver and kidney functions.

They apologised for the mix up regarding the frozen embryo's and have given my a formal complaint to complete.  I don't really want to go down this road, I only want them to change their procedures so no one else has to go through what I did! 

Take care 

Nite Nite ladies

X


----------



## Shreks wife (Sep 11, 2006)

everyone

Vicki (Mrs Redcap) do sorry hun was really hoping things would be ok for you  .

Vicky ((HUGS)) hope symtoms calm down soon for you   

Yvonne  good luck with tx   

Ali good luck hun hope your embies stick in there    

Jovi, Buster24, Karen, Raffles and Brenda hi hope you all doing ok

Sorry if i have missed anyone
thinking of you all
Love Shona


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi to all you Scottish girls hope yous are all well   
Vicki so sorry to hear your news keep your chin up, it Will be your turn next time around    sorry to hear your wee boy was ill too, you are having a hard time   .
Vicky goodluck with the rest of your TX will be thinking of you.....   
Brenda nice to see you back hope you had a great time now stay of the    let that liver heal   
Yvonne hope you are more settled and thing are going to plan, step away from DR google.   
to everyone else just a big hell and hope yous are all getting where yous want to be.
no appointment yet, but AF came today and i am in agony, i think because i have been taking so many hormones this year the pain eases, but now it must be all out my system its full on again, am swallowing the brufen and paracetamol like they are sweets   
love Kim


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Vicky

So sorry........ 

Thinking of you and DH 

It will happen hon  

Hello to all the other Scottish Lassies  

Love Yoda xx


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hello girls just got the pnone call i have been waiting on getting tubes out on the 26th          all systems go


----------



## KP (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi ladies

Buster - that's great!  26th not too far away.

Vicki - Sorry to hear your news, hope you're coping ok.

Vicky - hope you're feeling better too. Nothing worse than hearing about 'accidental pregnancies' makes you want to scream!

Hi to everyone else.

My wee Houdini had another escape attempt yesterday.  I was putting on my shoes before heading to playgroup and i knew gavin had gone outside but when i went to look he'd vanished.  I did 2 circuits of the garden before checking over the ***** and then i heard him.  he had gone over the ****, crossed the road and was among the old farm buildings.  I was so relieved to see him and when I picked him up I asked what he was doing here.  he pointed and said quite clearly "Puss!'  Puss is a very bad influence who was sitting 5 feet away calmly washing his ears!

love Annette


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Would anyone be interested in this?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=70486.0

Love

Vicki x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girlie's
Hope you're all doing OK.

That's good news Buster, hope all goes well for the 26th!

Feeling so much better now. Monday was just the worst day! After being told by one friend that she was pregnant on sunday, I then had another friend phone on Monday to tell me she was also preggers. Ended up going away to bed before 9pm that night and had a good old cry to myself. Had a good sleep and felt a lot better on Tuesday. Back to normal now, feeling positive. Long may it continue!

Vicky x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Buster 

Yipee     

Yodaxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Mrs Redcap

Thanks for the invite - I really would love to have meet up with you again - a wee bit to far for me though.  

Hope you and dh  are taking things easy hon   roll on next tx.    

Jimmy Chungs yummy - you should come through to Edinburgh some time as there are 2 there - yummy!! Enjoy!! 

Yodaxxx

ps Is anyone saving sports for schools vouchers I have a few and get more every week, if anyone wants them.


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

I am saving them Yoda if you are looking for somewhere to offload them.

It would be nice to meet up with you girls, tho Inverness is a bit far for me.  I don't even know how to get to the pizza hut meets in Hamilton (or wherever it is  he he).

If anyone is ever up for a Glasgow city centre meet or there is anyone in the North Lanarkshire area ever up for a coffee and a chat please let me know.  It would be nice to put faces to names.  If anyone is ever in the Glasgow area, whether it be hossie appointments or whatever, I can meet after 3 weekdays otherwise it would need to be weekends!

Hope you are all doing ok.  Yoda, your bubbs is absolutely gorgeous.  I keep trying to put piccies of my boys on but I just can't do it - dunno how to reduce the pics to make them fit!!!

ALi, hope you are hanging on in there hon.  Five days and counting!!!!

Buster - countdown to the 26th too.  Everything crossed for you hon!

Vicki and Vicky - sending you both a big hug.  Seems like everyone around you has a bfp to announce just when you don't want to hear it!!!!

WEll, had better go, got mail to open and my boss is in now so had better look busy.

Take care everyone

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your support and advice - its been really helpful, and I always feel someone on this board is always there for you whatever the problem is and knows how you feel.

Mrs Red & Karen C- A wee bit far for me to go to Inverness too, but work in Glasgow City Centre and would be great to meet up with any of you and put some faces to names!

Buster -   FAB news - keeping everything crossed for you!  And don't worry I'm staying away from the evil Dr Google   from now on - just seems to make me more worried!

Brenda - you sound like you had a great time on your trip (v. jealous & wish it was me   ) 

Hi to everyone else, and hope you're all getting along ok - its a mad journey this IVF lark isn't it? 

Yvonne xx


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Yvonne

I work in George Square. Unfortunately since I cut my hours I only get a half hour for lunch but if you ever want to meet for a chat and coffee after work give me a shout and we can arrange something!

Take care

Love

Karen xxxx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hiya Girls

Buster - all systems go, go go - great news  

Mrs Redcap - aww Inverness too far for me too, but wish it wasn't would have loved to meet up

Re Glasgow girls - I live and work in Ayrshire, but would love to grab lunch one weekend (combined with a little shopping, methinks  ) - so if anyone has any ideas, would love to hear them.

Ali - thinking of you - how are things?

Hi to everyone else.

Love and Luck.

Brenda x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey Scottish girls,

How are you all doing?

Vicki - I love Inverness but it's just a wee bit to far for me to travel, sorry 

Ali - Hows the wait going?

Hi to everyone else, hope you have a good weekend

Well its been 4 days since our review and DH and I still can't make a final decision on cycle 3.  Deep down I think we both do want to go for it but are so scared of yet another BFN.  also the clinic saying our % rate of live birth has dropped from 35-30 to 20-25 doesn't help .

Oh what to do?    

X


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Awee Jovi Go for it!!   

3rd time luky and all  


I'd be up for travelling to Glasgow city centre    for a meet up  

Karen C - cheers for your comments on Lewis    PM me your add and i'll send on these vouchers get them every week so will have loads  

Take Care all .  Hello to all the other ladies  

Have a nice weekend

Yodax


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Sounds magic!

Karen - I'm on the corner of Waterloo St (just beside central station). Happy to meet for a coffee after work if you can't make a weekend?

All the other Glasgow-or-thereabouts girls, a weekend meetup would be great. Can't wait to meet you all - feel like I know some of you already!

Jovi - I know you'll make the right decision for you both   

Hope to see you all soon!

Yvonne x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks Yoda and Yvonne for your advice

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend

X


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

jovi dont mean to be nosy but what reason did they give you for the drop in %%. What is your fertility prob. They gave me 32% at glasgow but when i went to istanbul they gave me 60% and you are younger than me.
but sure then they found these hydros and said my treatment would never work with them there, it made me wonder how many other poor girls have been having treatment and not been told they have hydros or they just are'nt being noticed.
kim


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Buster,

I have PCOS but since losing weight it has pretty much sorted itself out.  My periods are regular but still no BFP.

The reason that clinic gave was that both cycle 1 and 2 I had very good quality embryos put back and they did not implant so because of this and this alone, they drop the % for cycle 3.  

Oh and you aren't being nosy!

X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone  

Back from my holidays and have sooooo much to catch up on. Took me ages to get through all the posts since I was away. You lot have been   since I've been away. I had an absolutely fab holiday, very relaxing, lots of reading, eating, drinking ( vodka shots   , my plan to stay on the wagon after treatment hasn't exactly worked. Oops) and partying. My friends wedding was absolutely beautiful and I was bawling into my hanky during the ceremony. Can't believe I'm back already and work is still same old, same old  

Anyway enough about me, lots of personals to do.....

Vicki (Mrs R) I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, sending you a huge   . We're all here for you if you need to talk. Hope you're taking some space for you to deal with this. Great to see you are trying to stay   and looking to arrange your next treatment.

Vicky72: Hope all goes well with baseline later this week and you're feeling a little better after the d/r. It's funny how it affects everyone differently. I could swear I had no side effects at all, however on reflection bursting into tears at a national working group meeting in front of all my peers was a little 'out of character'    Hang in there it will get better

Jovi: Glad to hear the hosp apologised for the total b*lls up. Do take the complaint forward as they need to be made to ensure this kind of emotional pain is not handed out to any other patients in the future. I'm still gobsmacked at what they did to you. Will be behind you all the way if you decide to go for your 3rd attempt! I've just been for my follow up appointment and have also had my chances reduced too from 38% down to 25%. I know it's only an arbitrary figure but it still makes it seem like another factor to overcome. anyway listen to me being Mrs pessimistic. Lots of       for 07!

Buster: Yayhey!! Feels a little odd being very happy and excited for you when you are about to undergo an operation   but I know how much this means for you. It's great news   By the way who does your DH play for if you can fund treatment through his gigging   Must get my DH a guitar for Christmas  

Brenda: Czech republic sounds great. I was there 2 years ago for work and combined it with a short holiday too. The beer is absolutely delicious. Spent a few early mornings at the conference nursing a lousy hangover!

Ali: Hope you aren't going too mad on the 2ww. Lots of       for testing. Must be soon?

Yvonne: how are you coping with the d/r, hope it's going ok.

Michelle, Lindez, Shona: Good luck to you all for your treatments in the next month or two. Hope all goes well.

Yoda: glad to see that Lewis isn't keeping you so busy that you don't have time to post. He is looking absolutely adorable in the piccy in his wee blue cardi. Can't believe he's 5 weeks now!!

Annette: You'll need to put an extension on the garden fence to keep Gavin out of mischief!! What a handful you've got there, but very cute with it. Gets harder once they get mobile and gain speed  

Phew.... think I've managed to catch up with everyone's news now (apologies if I've missed anyone). Note to self for future must keep up to date with FFs even when away on holiday (I've lost the plot on the inbetween board threads!)

Love and hugs to all

Maz x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome back Maz   - glad to hear you had a lovely time 



Yodaxx


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all

madz you sound as if you had a ball bet you didnt want to come home!!
hope allare well.  I have got my app at the nuffield in am with the nurse so heres hoping that we get the go ahead for next month.  

love and best wishes to all
lindez


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

MAZY Have you heard of the band boyzone well my husband has nothing to do with them      he plays with a band called escapade, they play alot of weddings and big corporate functions and that. but it does pay for my treatment so get that man oh yours a wee guitar     .you will be of to Istanbul before you ken


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a great weekend.

Mazv - welcome home hun.  Sounds like a fab holiday - lucky you.

Ali - thinking of you - hope all is well.

Well, I was on holiday today - bit of shopping and lunch in Glasgow - oh, can't wait until I retire 
Back to work tomorrow 

Love and luck to all.

Brenda x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

JUST KEEPING US CURRENT!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey Brenda  

Hope you had a nice day off on Monday. Know what you mean about the retiring thing. Did you see the thread that Dizzi had put on the Girls and Boys section a few weeks ago? A link to a website that calulates the days until you retire. I didn't try it out. Far too depressing    

How's everyone else doing this week? To quote my Mum 'the nights are fair drawin in', quite depressing that in a week we'll be leaving work in the dark   
I'm up for a meet up sometime to cheer us all up over the winter months if everyone else is.

Maz x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi Girls



Been keeping quiet, you might have guessed I got a BFN on Tuesday, not coping with things very well.

But hopefully I will be able to pick myself and DH back up and dust ourselves off and get on with life again.


Take care all speak soon.


Ali


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

oh Ali, I am so so sorry     Having had my 2nd BFN not so long ago I kind of know how you feel.  PM if you want a good rant or anything.

X


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Alison


Sorry hon.........Hope you have the strength to try again      it will happen - I know its hard to think that now but it will

XXXX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ali, so sorry to hear this. Sending you and DH and huge  
Thinking of you both.

Maz x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all doing OK.
I'm really sorry to hear your news Ali. Hope you feel better soon.
Had my baseline scan today. Everything seems OK, so start my injections tomorrow and go for action scan next Friday.
Vicky x


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Aww - Ali - heres a hug from me -   - so sorry to hear your news.  Had been keeping everything crossed.  It does take a while to dust yourselves down and feel up to facing the world again after a BFN.  Let me know when you might be free for lunch - happy to hear all about your experience or to talk about anything else but that!  Let me know when you feel like meeting.

Love and luck to you all.

Brenda x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

ali sorry to hear you news, its terrible when you get the bfn .every time you say to yourself i wont get too excited but we all do the same and it makes it even harder. hope you fell better soon  . sending you  a huge big    take care
love kim


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Ali

Big hug to you hon and you know where I am if you need me!!!

YOda, big thanks for the vouchers!  My god, you should have shares in Tesco ( a bit like myself!!) 
Much appreciated anyway.

Hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing ok.

All I can say is thank god it's Friday.  Been working to 5.30 all this week instead of 3 and I am shattered.
Sooooo looking forward to the weekend and doing nothing!
How sad am I.

Hope you all have a good one.

take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hiya girls!,

Are we all looking forward to the weekend or what? I tell you this working for a living is just complete toilet  

Have finally decided that DH and I will be having a third and final cycle, hopefully in March/April time, so fingers crossed this is my time  

Hope you are all well


X


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

Fingers and toes and everything else crossed for you this time Jovi hon.

Working is PANTS!!!!  Need to remember to do the lottery this weekend. One of these days it's got to be ME!!!!

Counting the minutes till I leave now.  DH working OT tonight and earlies tomorrow and Sunday so another weekend pretty much on my own.

Have a good one ladies!!!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I want to join the 'Thank Crunchy Its Friday' Gang.  Had a shocking week, rounded off today with a really stressful meeting with someone who has been giving me major grief for the past year.  I feel shattered now - large glass of red wine, by computer though - so life is starting to feel better again.

Taking my darling niece out tomorrow - she turned 12 last week, so have finally kept my promise to take her to the beautician for an eyebrow wax (ouch!)   and a facial (aaaahhhh!)   - then we will hit the shops and do lunch.  She is staying over tomorrow night and my dh is taking us both out to dinner.  Can't wait to spoil her.

Hope you all have a great weekend lined up.

Yehaw!

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning ladies,


Feel as if I am starting to return to normal. But can I have a rant first,

Phoned GRI on Friday afternoon as instructed, - (Lady at GRI) -  right Alison just to let you know dosage will continue as normal for your next cycle let me know when your next AF comes and we can get you booked in.

Does anybody else feel as if we are just numbers, get you in, get you fired through and out the other end and if it is a positive outcome well even better!!!!  

Anyway I had to ask for a consultants appointment (does not get offered you have to ask) so DH and I are back up on the 23rd Nov.

Right thats me -

Guess what I have just had for breakfast 8 crackers with butter and lemon curd, a large piece of chocolate yule log and a cup of coffee with sugar. I have the cold as well now which did not help matters during the week but hey ho "ce la vie"

Hope you all have had a nice weekend was a bit disappointed 4sure was put out of X Factor last night, wanted Dionne to go


Ali


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

ali about your comment about the GRI. I dont want anyone to take this bad this is just my view. I felt the nurses were great brilliant. But as for the treatment it was a convayor belt you were a number. I feel the treatment you  get is not individuAlised to you. I noticed a huge difference when i went to Istanbul( even thought mine was cancelled) you are monitored every day and your drugs are given to you as per your blood results not just take 300u of whatever and thats you. I had 4 years between my IVF at Glasgow and in those 4 years nothing had moved on absolutely nothing. I had done research about u/s guided E/T no we might be starting it. assisted hatching no, egg glueing no. blasto transfer no. then to cap it all when they found the hydros out in Istanbul i went back to Glasgow, not wanting to blame or cause bother all i wanted was for them to get them out, but they said they could not see them i asked for a hsg scan but no, i then asked GP to refer me to another gyn and they are there so it makes me wonder how many other poor girls are going through the emotional and physical trauma of IVF and this is not being looked for, Out in Istanbul the 3 Dr's that seen me said after they have a lady who fails first IVF  its one of the first things they look for. they  could not believe that i had been given 4 ivfs and this was not spotted they said by the size of them they were not new and more than likely had been there for years. I was angry and l lost all faith in them,. I know the NHS does not have alot of funds to spend on fertility and funds must be spread on other important stuff like cancers etc but surely to get more up to date, using recent research would be economical in the long run, and girls would need less treatments. Oh but maybe that just the way i am feeling. Ranting on and on. sorry


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just keeping us current.

Hey  - have you seen the brand new private fertility centre in Glasgow?  Looks impressive.

Love and luck to all.

Brenda x


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy

I have an appointment on monday at the new clinic, heard it was impressive.
Had one icsi at nuffiel, not impressed. As you say buster, progress is limited. I had an appointment at the argc in london..my fsh was 15.1, was told my eggs were too old as my fsh was hi, wouldnt treat me until it was 10 or under, they said nothing would bring it down.and the likihood of it coming down was zilch...closed minds.....
did research took sweet wheat grass, agnus cactus and taking dhea and vits.....surprise..surprise....got my bloods back fsh 5.1....

Has any one hear of the new technique to select the "best" sperm. I am going to ask gcrm if they do it...will let you all know
more info on it here
http://www.biocoat.com/news_071407.asp
regards
sandy

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a wee quick post, hope you are all well.

X


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Sandy

Would be really interested to hear how you get on at the new clinic, what you think about the service etc.

We might consider it for our next ICSI Feb/March next year.

Hope it goes well for you.

Brenda x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

where is the new clinic in glasgow? and what Drs are at it? how ? much is it for IVF there? well had scan today and suprise they seen the large hydros that glasgow could not   . So go in at 0830 for op fingers crossed. a wee bit nervous


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Buster

Have a look at: www.gcrm.co.uk

Good luck with op - fingers crossed for you girl   

Brenda x

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Been really busy lately so just been reading and haven't posted anything for ages. Just a wee update to let you know I started stimming this week - bizarrely was really chuffed!!! Should have EC next week.

Best of luck with the op Buster!

Yvonne x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Buster

Thinking of you today   hope all goes well

Yodaxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Buster: hope everything went to plan today. Best wishes for a speedy recovery and a text book 6th cycle. There's been a few 6th time lucky girls on FF recently, so your turn this time round too.    

Vicky72: hope all goes well with scan tomorrow and your on target for ec. Let us know how you get on.

Yvonne: hope stimming is going well. Fingers crossed for lots of lovely follies (with eggs).

Hope everyone else is doing well. Just a short post tonight as kind of late and must get to bed. Will catch up with personals at weekend.

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

morning girls well had op yesterday was a bit more complicated that he had thought, i was agony in recovery and had a massive 15mg iv morphine which really only took the edge of i was crying and every thing how embarrassing. But they were great. they wanted to keep me last night but i begged to get home. But slept very little due to pain.
he managed to remove the tubes with great difficulty, they were huge and severely adhered to bowel. loads of adhesions due to the emergency laparotomy i had in the past. He said he had a load of digging to do and considered changing to an open procedure, but before i went under i had said please try and do it as  a lap please try not to go to open, so he did his best. He was unable to detect one of my ovaries due to the adhesions, he said he released alot around the area and had inserted special adhesion fluid that continuse to divide adhesions over the  next few weeks then the body just absorbs it. but after all that moaning just so glad it is by and i can now concentrate in my next adventure to Istanbul for a positive IVF. Going  there on the 26th Jan. so now thats all yous will hear from me and will be sick listening     .
hope everyone is well speak soon
love kimxxxxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Buster

You poor thing  sounds sore  - At least now thats over and done with - roll on Istanbul  

Yodaxx


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Buster,

Your op does not sound the easiest so well done you and here's to a speed recovery

X


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Hope you're all doing OK.
Buster-hope the pain's eased off now, roll on Istanbul!

Well, had my action scan today and feel a bit down about it all, but not sure if I need to be. I think I maybe just need reassurance. I have 8 follicles in all, 6 are under 10, 1 is 11 and the other is 13. I asked the midwife if this was OK but she wasn't all that forthcoming. She just said they like them to get to 18. I'm going back on Monday for another scan so I hope they get bigger.

Vicky xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

They'll soon grow vicky drink drink drink loads of water     and they'll be fine even.

Redcapp how are ya??   been thinking of you lately  

Hello to everyone else  

Need to go 

Love Yodaxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Vicky, keep      you got a fair few there growing nicely, still a few days to go. I felt like that too when I was being monitored but they do get bigger towards the end. Hope all goes well for Monday.

Buster: sorry to hear that you were in pain after the op but so glad for you that you finally got things sorted. Still can't believe they didn't think there was anything wrong with the tubes. You must be relieved now, hope things settle down soon. Roll on January and 5th time lucky (sorry mis-read your signature earlier and thought this was your 6th treatment cycle. Lots of people successful on the 5th go too   Keep on telling us all about Istanbul  

Hope everyone else is well.

Love
Maz x


----------



## aliso1 (Dec 23, 2003)

Morning ladies,


Just checking in on you all, still recovering from the cold.  We had friends up last night so was back on the vino for the first time in ages.  So between the cold and the aftermath of the red wine head is a little bit fuzzy.

Buster hope you are feeling better this morning.


Ali


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hope you all had a great weekend.  How can it be Sunday night already?  And that is with the extra hour we gained today.  Still, had a good weekend, so can't complain.  

Buster - thinking of you and hoping that pain has now gone - sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal.  Well at least that is that bit out of the way now and you can start getting geared up for the Istanbul adventure   

Vicky - don't worry, I had almost exactly the same and eventually had eight good size eggs - three fertilised.  We were not lucky, but to be sure, as they say - you only need one.  Thinking of you, with fingers well crossed.

Hi to everyone else.

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## snow white (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi everyone ,

I hope you don't mind me asking a question.

I have just started my 2nd ivf cycle,and I was wondering when it comes to stimming is it better to take a protein drink or just to eat protein everyday.If a drink is better will I be able to get this at the health food shop and what kind would you recommend.I am really worried about putting alot of weight on with the protein,but I know needs be.

snow white.


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

hi girls was wondering if i could join you lovely ladies.. again.. have been offline for ages but back on now thank goodness am currently on 2 ww after med fet this is my 4th 2ww on my first cycle of ivf had ohss so all 19 of my embryos were frozen this time last year! am from sw scotland and used to post on the old thread but it vanished anyway looking forward to chatting to you all michelle x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Back up to Ninewells this morning for second action scan. Follicles just not getting bigger, just the one big enough so this cycle been abandoned. Back up on Wednesday for artificial insemination as there is still that one follicle but not holding out much hope, consultant said 5-10% success rate. Pretty upset earlier but feeling OK now. Still got our three shots of IVF left though and this IUI is giving us a better chance than we have any other month at least. Hopefully start the whole process again with November period. Hope you're all well.

Vicky x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Vicky,

 so sorry to hear that this cycle was abandoned. Will keep everything crossed for you for IUI, some chance is better than no chance at all. Lots of       
Hope they re-evaluate your treatment for the next cycle!

Thinking of you
Maz x


----------



## jovi (Mar 10, 2006)

Vicky,  so sorry to hear about your cycle but at least they are giving you IUI.  Ninewells is the unit I go to and they do know their stuff just some time you feel like just a number to them.  Good luck  

Loving the spooky theme to the board today  

Yoda - He is so cute no matter what he wears! 

Snow White  - I just tried to eat various foods with high protein content.  My consultant also said that vit C helps with egg quality. Good Luck  


Hi to everyone else on the board and Happy Halloween!!   

X


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Girls

Woooooooooo - love the spooky site  

Hi Snow white - sorry can't say too much about the protein.  I just drank two litres of whole organic milk a day - figured that was my protein and my clacium.  I am not mad about milk, so used my smoothie maker to make loads of gorgeous smoothies with the milk (Banana and Mango is my favourite) and managed to get one or two of my five fruit and veg a day in at the same time    

Michelle - hi - welcome aboard and best of luck with the 2ww    


Vicky - thinking of you.  My first cycle was cancelled due to not responding properly to stimming - it is so utterly disappointing, poor you.  My second cycle they got the drugs right and things went much better follies wise.  Good luck with the IUI      

Have a great Halloween   

Love and Luck

Brenda x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

vicky  

Thinking of you and dh xx


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.

Yoda - meant to say your wee Lewis is gorgeous!  Not sure if I already said that we have a beautiful boy also called Lewis - but he is a 3 year old yellow labrador     Great choice of name!

Caught up with Ali over lunch today - thanks for treating me Ali - we had a great chinwag, it is so good to chat with someone who understands all you are going/have been through.  Really enjoyed it - just that an hour is not long enough!

Love and luck to all.

Brenda x


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Hope you're all doing well.
Quick update - Back up to Ninewells this morning for the IUI. Was absolutely dreading it, but it really wasn't that bad. Given three lots of Ovitrelle injections to take over the next few days and a HPL-test date 18/11. I know the chances of a BFP are slim but I'm keeping myself really positive at the moment. Take care everyone!
Vicky x


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

morning girls just popped on to say hello and to wish yous all well in you TX. I am feeling much better now and just cant wait for Jan the 26th to come so i can get out to Istanbul and start my IV again. Please let this be the one. I have also made a decision if this one fails i am not doing any more TX. I feel you must decide when to stop and i cant keep going on and on. but i pray this will be my last as it will work. hope everyone is well and making positive plans


----------



## kenbren99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all having a great weekend.

Just keeping us current 

Love and luck.

Brenda x


----------



## Ycoll002 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Best of luck for that BFP Vicky!!!  

I've had quite an eventful week! On Monday, went for the 1st 'stimming' scan and they couldn't find the left ovary, and there were only two follies which had grown. On Wednesday, still no sign of left ovary, and only two growing follies on the right despite having max dosage of Gonal F since Monday. There was much talk of abandoning the cycle, and I made an absolute idiot of myself by howling my eyes out at the hospital - DH didn't know what to do with me   

Consultant scanned me himself on Fri, and found the missing ovary - had travelled way high up and was no use for retrieval as it was so far away. Not much on it anyways, but on the plus side, there were six follies now growing, and was told was looking much better for EC.

Had another scan this morning and lo and behold the missing ovary has returned to its rightful place   and not only that, but there are HUGE follies all over the place - 24 large ones she counted! Now am at risk of OHSS so they said they won't proceed to ET if there are 20 or more eggs. Sheesh - one extreme to the other  

Never mind - we're so relieved that we even have the chance to get anything at the moment that we're not too worried. Will just need to wait till next year for ET if that's what it takes.

How are you ladies getting on? Buster - good to hear you're sounding better after the op? Won't be long now before you're hopping back on the mad IVF rollercoaster lol

Take care all of you - I know I don't post as often as I probably should, but I do keep dropping in for a wee read and check on how you are all getting on! Feel like I know some of you really well!

Yvonne xx


----------



## vicky1972 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Hope you're all doing fine. I've been awake since 1.30 and just can't get back to sleep. This 2ww is really doing my head in!
Hi Yvonne, one extreme to another right enough! Hope it all goes well for you. I cried as well last week at the hospital, felt a real numpty-I think they'll be pretty used to it though, us emotional wrecks!
Vicky x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73214.0


----------

